# Asian Americans are wealthier than white people...that would be impossible if America was racist



## basquebromance (Dec 4, 2017)

Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.

and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.

the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.


----------



## gipper (Dec 4, 2017)

The race hustlers must keep hustling...so as to keep blacks down and voting D.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.


I always find it funny that people who argue that Asians are doing great are never Asians themselves

Why is that ?

Asians wealthier than whites ?

Not really

When you look at the facts

Median family income in 2014:

$61,000 Asian American
$52,500 white
$38,000 Latino
$35,300 black
$33,240 Native American
Asian come on top in *median family income* but when you change it to *personal income*

You get:

$24,000 whites
$23,000
$22,000
$21,000
$20,000 Asian American
$19,000
$18,000
$17,000
$16,000 blacks
$15,000 Native Americans
$14,000 Latinos
Asian Americans come out on top of whites in *median family income* only because Asian families have by and large more people working. So this was picked because it supports white ppls stereotype about Asians as successful, which in turn makes it seem like American society is not racist.

And let's break it down even more by nationality:

$26,000 Japanese, Asian Indians
$25,000
$24,000 whites
$23,000 Filipinos
$22,000
$21,000
$20,000 Asian American, Chinese
$19,000 Pacific Islanders
$18,000
$17,000
$16,000 blacks, Koreans, Vietnamese, Cambodians, Laotians
$15,000 Native Americans
$14,000 Latinos
Asian American covers too broader range.

Most who fled Indo-China after the Vietnam War and came to America with next to nothing are still at the bottom, making less than blacks on average. Even Korean Americans, despite their supposedly high IQs, have not clearly passed blacks, much less whites: they are the same as blacks in terms of median personal income ($16,300) and rate of home ownership

Where I got my data from


----------



## abu afak (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Where I got my data from


*LINK to the SPECIFIC Page for your data?*
It's NOT on the page you link to.
And there are NO Ethnicities next to some of the numbers. Delete/decieve much?
This is Not an optional request.
Some people can't debate straightforwardly.

It should also be noted for IQ/success/edu/income purposes...
*Only NE Asians (Ja, Ch, Kor) have Higher (106) IQ's, while SE Asians have 90 IQS, Pacific Islanders, 85.

and ie, app Half of Koreans are foreign born/First-Gen, while virtually NO Blacks are.*
So the average skewed.
And Blacks/Native Americans may get a portion of their Income from Welfare.

PS: I don't EVER expect a direct answer from Essien, just Long, wordy Deflections.
-


----------



## Meathead (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...


Nope. From your link:


Try again.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 4, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I just did give you a link to the specific pages and where I got my data from and that was taken from a popular Asian website.

The silver bullet is NOT how well-educated Asian Americans are. After all, even in 1940s Japanese Americans were better educated than whites, but few whites would hire them – and, in fact, took their farms and shops and houses and sent them to prison camps! So education alone is hardly a good measure of how unracist whites are towards Asian Americans.

The better rough measure is personal income when controlled for education. It would be best to do it at the state level since many Asian Americans live in places with a high cost of living, like California.

All non-whites in the United States are subject to racial discrimination in employment, and are denied white privilege. Not that I'm gonna fight Asian people's corner. Too many Asians (like you) are whitewashed, and u have the Model Minority stereotype to blame in part.

Yet when white racism comes to you, your ready to slit your damn throats and seek to to ally with Blacks,.

Why not fight your Battles yourselves?



.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...


blacks look bad on all of them... Damn son. Need me paypal you 5 bucks for christmas funds?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> .
> I just did give you a link to the specific pages and where I got my data from and that was taken from a popular Asian website.
> 
> The silver bullet is NOT how well-educated Asian Americans are. After all, even in 1940s Japanese Americans were better educated than whites, but few whites would hire them – and, in fact, took their farms and shops and houses and sent them to prison camps! So education alone is hardly a good measure of how unracist whites are towards Asian Americans.
> ...


*You're LYING Again Essien. That page only has ONE simple Chart. 
It has No "Koreans," "Cambodians," etc. ie
*

"$16,000 blacks, Koreans, Vietnamese, Cambodians, Laotians"

*NOT on the page you posted
If you made that crap up (or withheld altered part of those charts) and/or have NO LINK I'm going to the Mods/Admin.
You MUST Post LINKS when asked.*
Post the LINK or Admit you made that Crap up or altered/withheld parts of it.

You also had NO answer on your Lumping of "Asians" who have different abilities, North v South, and that Korean Americans are HALF Foreign born.

Again my UNanswered post.

*LINK to the SPECIFIC Page for your data?*
It's NOT on the page you link to.
And there are NO Ethnicities next to some of the numbers. Delete/decieve much?
This is Not an optional request.
Some people can't debate straightforwardly.

It should also be noted for IQ/success/edu/income purposes...
*Only NE Asians (Ja, Ch, Kor) have Higher (106) IQ's, while SE Asians have 90 IQS, Pacific Islanders, 85.

and ie, app Half of Koreans are foreign born/First-Gen, while virtually NO Blacks are.*
So the average skewed.
And Blacks/Native Americans may get a portion of their Income from Welfare.

PS: I don't EVER expect a direct answer from Essien, just Long, wordy Deflections.​
You NEVER answer.
Your posts ALL DISHONEST Deflections
LINK for the specific numbers you posted.
*If the specific page LINK for Those numbers is not in your next post. Say Goodbye.*
`


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 4, 2017)

abu afak said:


> *You're LYING Again Essien. That page only has ONE simple Chart.
> It has No "Koreans," "Cambodians," etc. ie
> *
> 
> ...


And you say your smart ?

All you had to was clink on the link I provided (Where I got my data from) then go down the page and click on (Socioeconomic Statistics & Demographics) link
and you would see this






Happy now ?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > *You're LYING Again Essien. That page only has ONE simple Chart.
> ...


HappiER, but Not happy.
*You just answered the Link, NOT the meat of my post.*
Your problem was that you Conflated all Asians as being smarter/richer.
AF***gain.

It should also be noted for IQ/success/edu/income purposes...
*Only NE Asians (Ja, Ch, Kor) have Higher (106) IQ's, while SE Asians have 90 IQs, Pacific Islanders, 85.

and ie, app Half of Koreans are foreign born/First-Gen, while virtually NO Blacks are.*
So the average skewed.
And Blacks/Native Americans may get a portion of their Income from Welfare.[/indebt[

So in fact Income is RIGHT off the IQ Hierarchy Chart except again, that Korean-Americans are Half Foreign/First-Gen born, so lower than they otherwise would be.

Race Differences in Intelligence (book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Race ------------------------------------- Mean I.Q -- Mean brain size (cc)
East-Asians (China, Taïwan, Japan, Korea) 105 --------- 1416
Europeans - -- --- -- - --- -- --- -- -- --- -- --- 100 ----------1369
South-East Asians -- ---- --- ----- -- --- -- -- 90 ------------1332
Pacific Islanders --- - -- -- --- --- --- -- ---- -- 85---- --- ---1317
South Asians and North africans - - --- -  --- 84 --------- -- 1293
[sub-Saharan] Africans ------- --- - -- - -- - - 67 ------ ----  1282
Australian aborigines -- ----- -- --- -- --- -- - 62 --- - ------ 1225 *​
That's Basically what Your Income will look like.
+​


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Happy now ?HappiER, but Not happy.
> *You just answered the Link, NOT the meat of my post.*
> Your problem was that you Conflated all Asians as being smarter/richer.
> AF***gain.
> ...


So what you're saying now is black people are not as intelligent as you Asian people ?

Have I got that right ?

And if Asian are more intelligent then how come Koreans (who your data shows have the highest IQ.) are not at the top of personal income charts ? Why are they at the same level as black people ($16000) ?


----------



## TheParser (Dec 5, 2017)

I do not know whether Asians are wealthier than Caucasians, for I am keeping in mind that expression "There are lies, damn lies, and statistics."

But I agree 100% with the OP's contention that (institutionalized) racism NO longer exists in 2017 America (of course, the future may be another story).

*****

Today's teenagers and twentysomethings cannot possibly comprehend how much racism existed before the 1960s.

At that time, the country then  decided to eliminate racism. The election of President Barak Obama was, of course, the symbolic end of  racism in our country.

*****

Today a young person   of any  ethnicity can go as far as one wishes -- depending on one's talent, motivation, and -- of course -- luck.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

TheParser said:


> Today's teenagers and twentysomethings cannot possibly comprehend how much racism existed before the 1960s.


So how do you explain the fact that even in the 1960's whites said there was no problem with racism ?

In 1963, a year before the Civil Rights Act was passed, two years before the Voting Rights Act, and five years before the Fair Housing Act, nearly two in three whites told Gallup pollsters that blacks were treated equally in their communities.

This, in the same year that Medgar Evers was shot down dead in his driveway in Jackson, Bull Connor plowed tanks through the black community and hosed down children in Birmingham






The same year that four young black girls were murdered at the 16th Street Baptist Church there








and George Wallace declared, “segregation today, segregation tomorrow and segregation ‘fahevah’”—a statement that was supported from whites all across the nation and not only in the south.

Even before that, in 1962, 85 percent of whites said that black children had just as good a chance to get a good education as white children. This, despite the fact that most school systems still had not moved towards meaningful integration, let alone equalizing of resources,

And this is at a time when images of racial injustice were beamed into their living rooms every night?
This was at a time at the height of one of the greatest freedom movements in history?

So what can be said of a people who can stare at those images deny that what they are seeing and hearing is real?

If at every point of American history, black folks have said “we have a problem,” and we have been right every time, while most whites have said all is well, and have been wrong, what would make you think that it was black folks who were suddenly misjudging the problem ? And _that whites _had at long last become keen observers of social reality?


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





Going back 70 years to find evidence of "Racism" today.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> Going back 70 years to find evidence of "Racism" today.


So if you admit that there was racism back then in the 60's then how do explain the fact that most white people denied it back then ?

White people have always denied racism in every generation.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Going back 70 years to find evidence of "Racism" today.
> ...




SO, why didn't you have a better example?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...



It's not our fault that their personal income goes down due to having more children than Whites.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> So what you're saying now is black people are not as intelligent as you Asian people ?
> 
> Have I got that right ?



The reason Asians succeed in this country and you don't is because we raise our families better, plain and simple.  We have an overall culture of respect and education.  Black Americans have a sub culture of rot and decay within their ranks which you like to blame everyone but yourselves, a perpetual victim mentality because of things that happened in the past. Foreign blacks from other nations move to this country and do just fine.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 5, 2017)

culture is everything.

race is irrelevant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying now is black people are not as intelligent as you Asian people ?
> ...



The reason African culture doesn't blossom anywhere, and Asian culture blossoms everywhere, is because?????????

Perhaps culture is a reflect of the genetic tendencies of a group, ever ponder that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> culture is everything.
> 
> race is irrelevant.



So, why do Whites in America score IQ's not like Blacks in America, but more like Whites in Europe?
Most Whites, and Blacks in the U.S, have been here quite a while, and can't possibly be much different than just culturally "American"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

It's not culture, it's not poverty.... It can only be explained fully by putting genetics into the equation.

Culture?
So,  Russia's IQ is more similar to White America, than  to Black America... Why?
White Americans somehow are culturally  more different  from African Americans, than say Russians?
I call BS.

Poverty?
So, Asians in China score a higher IQ than African Americans, due to being in higher poverty?
I call BS.

With that said, I wouldn't deny that culture, and poverty have some impact.

But, you can't explain everything away with culture, and poverty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying now is black people are not as intelligent as you Asian people ?
> ...



Trans-racial adoption studies still put Asians as higher in IQ, and Blacks as lower in IQ.

This proves you wrong fully... Because they were adopted in both cases into middle class White households, and still held IQ scores that fit with their race.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> [
> 
> Trans-racial adoption studies still put Asians as higher in IQ, and Blacks as lower in IQ.
> 
> This proves you wrong fully... Because they were adopted in both cases into middle class White households, and still held IQ scores that fit with their race.


What's your point ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That there's a racial hierarchy in intelligence?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The reason Asians succeed in this country and you don't is because we raise our families better, plain and simple.  We have an overall culture of respect and education..


Really ?

I think of Asian women working twelve hours a day in sweatshops both abroad and in places like L.A. to make clothes for mainly white people; and I wonder, how are they successful ?
I think about Vietnamese youth in Cali who are profiled as gang members by police, for wearing the “wrong” colors; and I wondered, how are they successful ?
I think about the Asian families whose members have to put in eighty hours a week just to keep their heads above water; and I wondered, how are they successful ?
I think about the Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi taxi drivers who endure crappy working conditions, getting beaten up by customers who get pissy about their accents and I wondered, how are they successful ?
And if Asian are so successful then when you examine ethnic Koreans in Japan and the Burakumin in Japan (a minority treated much like the Dalits and other lower caste persons in India) how do explain their consistent under-performance relative to the dominant Japanese in terms of education and employment status ?

You know given that Koreans supposedly have IQ's off th charts. Right ?

 Both (Ethnic Koreans and Burakumin) are targets of discrimination, and although they are culturally and genetically indistinguishable from other Koreans or Japanese, they are consistently found at the bottom of Japanese society, and do worse than others in Japan and Korea.

Why is that ?

I guess this kinda debunks the notion of pan-Asian cultural superiority.

Also for you to superior Asian culture as the reasons for achievement in the U.S. requires also equires u to ignore the rampant poverty of Asians from the same backgrounds in their countries of origin.

There is no shortage of poor Asians in the slums of Manila, Calcutta and Hong Kong


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That there's a racial hierarchy in intelligence?


3 questions

What is intelligence ?
Why is there a hierarchy in intelligence ?
And if whites are more intelligence then why do they need a system to prop them up ?


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That there's a racial hierarchy in intelligence?
> ...




As I suspected, you asked the question to give distance from the examples and arguments he already posted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That there's a racial hierarchy in intelligence?
> ...




Why wouldn't there be a hierarchy in intelligence?

Did any population have identical levels of genetic drift, and natural selection?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That there's a racial hierarchy in intelligence?
> ...



So, Zimbabwe didn't prop up Blacks at the expense of Whites?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why wouldn't there be a hierarchy in intelligence?


SobieskiSavedEurope says "_There is hierarchy in intelligence_"
Paul Essien then ask three simple questions

"_What is intelligence_" ?
"_Why is there a hierarchy in intelligence_" ?
"_And if whites are more intelligent then why do whites need  system to prop them up_" ?
SobieskiSavedEurope replies "_Why wouldn't there be a hierarchy in intelligence_?"

This is what I have to deal with (lol)


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Did any population have identical levels of genetic drift, and natural selection?


What do you mean by "_genetic drift_" ?
What do you mean by "_natural selection_" ?

Don't use word unless you understand what they mean.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The reason Asians succeed in this country and you don't is because we raise our families better, plain and simple.  We have an overall culture of respect and education..
> ...



Malaysia saw discrimination  so bad they rival Pogrom violence against Chinese, in the May 13th Incident,  in reaction to that, Malaysia created Affirmative Action for ethnic Malays in their own homeland against the discriminated against Chinese minority, and long behold Chinese are higher in income  in Malaysia than ethnic Malays.

Why is that?

Sources.

13 May Incident - Wikipedia

Malaysian New Economic Policy - Wikipedia

Sources of Income Growth and Inequality Across Ethnic Groups in Malaysia, 1970–2000 - ScienceDirect


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, Zimbabwe didn't prop up Blacks at the expense of Whites?


No white person is African.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No, there is no genetic difference. That’s a racist belief


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't there be a hierarchy in intelligence?
> ...



I think you don't understand what "Genetic drift" and "Natural Selection" are.

Obviously in differing populations there would be vastly different genetic outcomes from genetic drift + natural selection.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Which studies show racial genetic equality?
I've glanced at many genetic studies, and never seen anything supporting equality.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 5, 2017)

One thing that is being overlooked is that every group prospers better in America than in their native country.
Sooooooo why do the Left Wingers hate America so much?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The reason Asians succeed in this country and you don't is because we raise our families better, plain and simple.  We have an overall culture of respect and education..
> ...



The statistics and studies dont lie. Asians overall are the most successful group in the United States and blacks are the least and it comes down to culture, plain and simple. Until you are ready to admit that and address it you can scream victimhood and point the finger at white people all you want, but you are going to continue to have the same problems and it’s only hurting you in the end, not me.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



While I mostly agree, (see my many posts about illegitimacy) the IQ gap is real.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 5, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> One thing that is being overlooked is that every group prospers better in America than in their native country.
> Sooooooo why do the Left Wingers hate America so much?



Because they’ve never been anywhere else other than perhaps Europe and have never seen actual poverty up front and close like I have


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think you don't understand what "Genetic drift" and "Natural Selection" are.
> 
> Obviously in differing populations there would be vastly different genetic outcomes from genetic drift + natural selection.


What is genetic drift and what is natural selection ?
What differing populations ?
What vastly different genetic outcomes ?

You're being too vague.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So, Blacks are somehow culturally different than Whites in the U.S.A?

How so?

The Asian American IQ, and PISA scores are higher than that for those in Asia, if anything.... Even though they're less Asian culturally.

So, how do you figure it's just culture?


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




The difference is illegitimacy is a huge cultural difference.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I think you don't understand what "Genetic drift" and "Natural Selection" are.
> ...



Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
From there the population usually grew, at different rates, and experienced sometimes bottleneck populations causing genetic drift, or other catastrophic events which could very well alter IQ... I.E Famine might cause for slower metabolisms, or War might kill the  elite males more... That all obviously alters genes over time.

I don't know where so many people get this idea of some kind of  equality by default.... Many Humans just seem to be stupid by default.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I think you don't understand what "Genetic drift" and "Natural Selection" are.
> ...




I have no problem admitting the existence of a IQ gap between asians and whites.


I don't like it, but the fact is there. 


I understand that that gap is less than the one you have to face.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So, how do Blacks, and Whites in the same neighborhoods come from different cultures?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Asians do seem to be better at problem solving, and planning.... Probably why they didn't allow in a bunch of third-World riff raffs into their countries...


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Easily.  YOu can live right next door to someone, and go to a different church, and have a much different job, and live a much different life.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




Their immigration policies do reflect well on their intellects, there is no doubt of that.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The statistics and studies dont lie. Asians overall are the most successful group in the United States and blacks are the least and it comes down to culture, plain and simple..


Asians are still under the system of white supremacy as black people are.

Charles Murray (Author of The Bell Curve) married an Asian woman and had two hapa children and this is the author of the most-cited white supremacist handbooks.

Irony is now the leaders of the Alt-Right are complaining about the growing number of Hapas attending their white nationalist conferences that their white supremacist fathers dragged them to. Hapa kids often end up so fucked up in the head because they think they would get the same amount of privilege their white parent gets until reality hits, that’s when white supremacy hit’s them full force

And instead of being mad at white supremacy, they are pissed that they are half Asian and starting hating on black people to raise their damaged self esteem.

Even white supremacist Jared Taylors ex-wife is Jewish (The Jews who ironically, many white supremacists seem to hate) which is a big reason he doesn't talk about the Jewish question. White supremacist, man of the moment, Richard Spencer, has had numerous Asian girlfriends.

You also forget that Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government..

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S.

That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).

Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a “white nation.”

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO, they are always NON-WHITE nations.

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from our government so how can we build, even expand a military presence in Japan without their permission? Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.

Look, I get it.

Hating on black people is what is required from pretty much any immigrant to the USA.

Sure white supremacists may seem to give you (Asians) a pass on the front end, but on the back end, Asians experience positive racism, to the white supremacist they are seen as good minorities who serve whites.

Blacks experience negative racism because we protest and have tried to improve our lot. We are seen as bad minorities. While Asians try to work harder despite the system, blacks try to change the system.

Whites pat Asians on the head for being good while they scold blacks for being bad and then tell blacks,”Why can’t you be more like Asians and just kiss our asses !!!!”


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics and studies dont lie. Asians overall are the most successful group in the United States and blacks are the least and it comes down to culture, plain and simple..
> ...





That was a big heaping helping of bat shit crazy you posted there.


Guess you really felt a strong need to derail the thread? Cutting a little too close to home.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> That was a big heaping helping of bat shit crazy you posted there.
> Guess you really felt a strong need to derail the thread? Cutting a little too close to home.


Not at all.

I know the points that are going to be raised. 

But I don't name call (Or try to avoid it) I don't say people are crazy or stupid or any ad-hom like that.

So instead of talking about why someone is wrong, just try to make them look as bad as possible, that might be your tactic but it's not mine

But whenever someone dispels racial myths, stereotypes, and ideologies, the antagonist will always resort to ad-hom


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.



Yes and no basquebromance 
The key difference in class and empowerment is property ownership and knowledge of laws on business and finance. 

So Yes both blacks and Asians can achieve empowerment by moving up by economic class.

But No, there is still race related disparity because blacks who had disrupted family lines and lost their lineage and ties to land and property, by genocidal oppression and slavery by forced rape and being treated as property under the laws, require generations to heal and recover that other people don't have who didn't have that in their family history whether black white or asian. The families who are overcoming trafficking , whether black asian or latino, also require support to recover and restore ability they would have had before suffering severe oppression and poverty.

This isn't overnight but takes years. It isn't race directly but because family lines are affected, yes, race is a factor in terms of which nationalities have been targeted. And blacks were targeted for their skin color so they could be distinguished as slaves more readily, whether the slave owners were White or black, the black slaves were valued more than the white Irish slaves so women from both groups were raped by black slaves to darken the skin of their offspring, thus creating generations of phobias between whites blacks and black men that continues to this day until the racial wounds are healed. 

Class is the issue separating owners from renters of property, but yes, race is a factor in why certain socioeconomic groups have been targeted for exploitation in a vicious cycle of poverty and oppression, which requires both personal healing internally and economic changes externally to overcome these abuses, regardless which people have been affected of one race or another. It's the family line that has to be healed and restored, and yes you can track these patterns by racial groups that have been targeted collectively including poor Asians trafficked in mass.


----------



## Correll (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > That was a big heaping helping of bat shit crazy you posted there.
> ...




Asian Americans are not under any system of white supremacy. Japan is not an US colony. Germany does not have nuclear weapons.


Calling that shit, bat shit crazy, is not a personal attack, but just keeping it real.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> From there the population usually grew, at different rates, and experienced sometimes bottleneck populations causing genetic drift, or other catastrophic events which could very well alter IQ... I.E Famine might cause for slower metabolisms, or War might kill the  elite males more... That all obviously alters genes over time.
> 
> I don't know where so many people get this idea of some kind of  equality by default.... Many Humans just seem to be stupid by default.


I'm still not clear what you are saying.

I still have no idea how you are interpreting genetic drift and natural selection. You're being too vague

Are you saying black people are sub species of mankind ? Are you saying that race is biologically real ? And what is intelligence ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> From there the population usually grew, at different rates, and experienced sometimes bottleneck populations causing genetic drift, or other catastrophic events which could very well alter IQ... I.E Famine might cause for slower metabolisms, or War might kill the  elite males more... That all obviously alters genes over time.
> 
> I don't know where so many people get this idea of some kind of  equality by default.... Many Humans just seem to be stupid by default.


You are the one who is claiming that human evolution stopped at the neck if you have darker skin. You are the one who is claiming that the brain decided to develop differently if you have dark skin.

You are making an explicatory argument

You are saying that black IQ is lower because black people are naturally less intelligent

That's an exceptionally radical statement which needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up.

You are the one that is going against all know current scientific knowledge.

That is, race is skin deep, at best any two humans are 99.9% genetically the same, according to the Human Genome Project. And even that 0.1% is mostly made up of individual differences. Only 6.3% of that 0.1% comes from differences between races (Lewontin, 1972).

*AND NO* - It's not that _everyone is the same_.

It’s clear that different cultures around the world define and express themselves quite differently. These differences are not initiated on the genetic level and neatly distributed along traditional “racial” categories.

As for the differences between groups, yes we acknowledge that human beings adapt to their geography to some extent – but not enough to become different kinds of human beings.

Now, if you choose to call the differences in groups “races” it stretches the original meaning of the word. But let’s accept that for a moment. You want races so badly, then I shall give them to you.

But you’re going to need more races (based on genetic variance) than they culled off in the past centuries. And the races won’t be arbitrarily colour-coordinated. There will be several European races, many Asian races, and a large number of African races.

Are you ready to accept “race” like that ?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 5, 2017)

the only real privilege in America is American privilege. everyone is america has it. the privilege to make your own decisions and live the life you choose


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> ...



More like that Africa was tropical, and gained agriculture late, so therefor they didn't gain as much genes for intelligence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> ...



What evidence is there for Black equality?>

There is none.

- Scarr, and Weinberg Trans-racial adoption study showing lower IQ's for Blacks adopted into Middle Class Households.

The Minnesota Adoption Studies: Genetic Differences and Malleability on JSTOR

- Less genes for educational attainment found in Africans.

Genetics of racial differences in intelligence: updated

- Dolichocephalic skulls more prevalent in Africans linked to lower intelligence.

http://www.iosrjournals.org/iosr-jdms/papers/Vol15-Issue 5/Version-5/A1505050104.pdf'







-  Smaller head size more prevalent in Africans linked to lower intelligence.

Big heads really are smarter


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> ...



Chimpanzees are 98.8% genetically similar to Humans.

Genes can be ethnic specific like DAB1 causing larger, and more developed brains in Chinese, or Racially specific like the HIV  resistance gene found in almost just Europeans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Every single ethnicity had different founder effects (Genetic drift + Natural selection of a founding population)
> ...



Yeah, they really do.... The difference in within Africa is enormous between an Ethiopian, or a Pygmy, or Bushman.

Furthermore... Yes we aren't the same... That's why Anthropologist, and Forensics experts can tell race by skeletal remains.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you're saying that the human genome project is wrong and you are right ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Never heard of Lewontin's Fallacy made against Lewontin?
or the fact that 
Dawkins made also a criticism of  Lewontin?

Human Genetic Diversity: Lewontin's Fallacy - Wikipedia

Lewontin's a Jew... If you didn't notice they have lots of reasons for being Liberal on race....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

"Evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins discusses genetic variation across human races in his book _The Ancestor's Tale_.[4] In the chapter _The Grasshopper's Tale_, he characterizes the genetic variation between races as a very small fraction of the total human genetic variation. He goes on to disagree with Lewontin's conclusions about taxonomy, writing, "However small the racial partition of the total variation may be, if such racial characteristics as there are highly correlate with other racial characteristics, they are by definition informative, and therefore of taxonomic significance."


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> the only real privilege in America is American privilege. everyone is america has it. the privilege to make your own decisions and live the life you choose


Being white is not all peaches and cream, but white privilege does have its advantages:

The police will not stop you for no good reason. Or shoot you unless you are clearly armed. They will even keep your neighbourhood safe.
Car salesmen will charge you less.
Employers will pay you more. Even more than a black person with more experience and education than you have. At work your ideas will be listened to more, you will trusted with more important things, you will be able to move up more easily and people are less likely to doubt that you can do something.
If you are rushed to the hospital, doctors will try harder to save your life.
Poor whites in general live longer than middle-class blacks.
If you go to public school, the government will spend more on your education.
You are more likely to be given the benefit of the doubt by strangers, especially if you are well-dressed.
You do not have to think about the colour of your skin.
You can live in any nice part of town you can afford.
If you are a woman, society’s idea of beauty looks like you in terms of race.
White History Month is the longest month – it never seems to end.
Not just history but the news is told from the white point of view and reports on things that interest white readers. Like missing white women.
White privilege is something initiated by white people and maintained by the system. Society is constructed to favor whites and that obviously lacks balance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > the only real privilege in America is American privilege. everyone is america has it. the privilege to make your own decisions and live the life you choose
> ...




I've been pulled over for just looking at a Cop car.... Try, and fail again....

How do you know poor Whites live longer than middle-class Blacks because of any kind of societal difference?
It's probably actually genetic, Blacks have much more high blood pressure, and diabetes risks.... Perhaps from what one might call "Thrifty Genes"


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> "Evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins discusses genetic variation across human races in his book _The Ancestor's Tale_.[4] In the chapter _The Grasshopper's Tale_, he characterizes the genetic variation between races as a very small fraction of the total human genetic variation. He goes on to disagree with Lewontin's conclusions about taxonomy, writing, "However small the racial partition of the total variation may be, if such racial characteristics as there are highly correlate with other racial characteristics, they are by definition informative, and therefore of taxonomic significance."


So you are saying there are species of mankind including sub species ?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > "Evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins discusses genetic variation across human races in his book _The Ancestor's Tale_.[4] In the chapter _The Grasshopper's Tale_, he characterizes the genetic variation between races as a very small fraction of the total human genetic variation. He goes on to disagree with Lewontin's conclusions about taxonomy, writing, "However small the racial partition of the total variation may be, if such racial characteristics as there are highly correlate with other racial characteristics, they are by definition informative, and therefore of taxonomic significance."
> ...



I think that after a general 60,000 year split between the races, or more that yes we  are borderline sub-species.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I've been pulled over for just looking at a Cop car.... Try, and fail again....


Of course you can be pulled over by a cop as well as

1. Police harrassment/brutality
2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume is
3. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go

All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness. 

Sure a Black (or white) cop can pull you over and harrass you but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt because you are White. 

It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. 

The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (on a systemic level) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think that after a general 60,000 year split between the races, or more that yes we  are borderline sub-species.


DNA studies do not indicate that separate classifiable subspecies (races) exist within modern humans. While different genes for physical traits such as skin and hair colour can be identified between individuals, no consistent patterns of genes across the human genome exist to distinguish one race from another.

It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look. The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings ?

There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within so-called racial groups, and more so than many have heretofore believed.

Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.

Many scientists worked hard on finding working definition of race as a biological fact. They all failed. They all failed not because genetic differences can’t be observed between various humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, we wouldn’t know much about human maternal ancestry).

They all failed because genetic differences do not support social races, races that divide people into (pardon my words) “black”, “white”, “yellow” and “red”.

The only living subspecies of the species Homo sapiens is Homo sapiens sapiens. That is current scientific knowledge. And it is very likely to remain the only one, unless Sasquatch or the Yeti decide to walk into a science lab for a DNA test one day.

There is a reason why blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work. This is why a “black ” persons blood can save an white Irishman’s life with a transfusion and vice versa.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I think that after a general 60,000 year split between the races, or more that yes we  are borderline sub-species.
> ...



Well, if Dingoes can be a separate sub-species after splitting 6,000 years ago, why can't Negroids, Mongoloids, and Caucasoids who split for 60,000 years in general?

Even when you account for the earlier births of Dingoes, you still don't erase the fact that there isn't much of a difference in generational splits between a Dingo, and a Dog vs a White, and an Asian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I've been pulled over for just looking at a Cop car.... Try, and fail again....
> ...



What is the institutional power of Whiteness, that you speak of?

Since Civil Rights it's existence is very questionable.....


----------



## abu afak (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> DNA studies do not indicate that separate classifiable subspecies (races) exist within modern humans. While different genes for physical traits such as skin and hair colour can be identified between individuals, no consistent patterns of genes across the human genome exist to distinguish one race from another.


Laughable Ignorance or Lie.
Just send your blood into genetic services like 23andMe and they'll tell you what Percent of each Race you are.

Further, one doesn't even need skin or Hair color.
You can tell sub-Saharan/Asian/Euro ancestry from Skeletal or Muscular features alone.
Forensics experts and physical anthropologists use it every day in the course of their work.




			
				Essian said:
			
		

> There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within so-called racial groups, and more so than many have heretofore believed.
> 
> Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.


That would be False.
You're just pulling crap from your derriere.
*Many other Creatures with Races/subspecies have LESS morphological and Genetic distance than there are among human groups.*

IOW,
You have no perspective on whether or not humans have enough distance.

Did you know our nearest relatives, Chimps and Gorillas, aren't just one race/subspecies either?
Do you object?
In fact:
Chimps have Two SPECIES each with a subspecies/Race.
Gorillas have Two SPECIES with 6 or 7 total subspecies/Races.
And our cousins never left Central West Africa, and were not subject to the hugely different environmental conditions humans were.




			
				Essian said:
			
		

> There is a reason why blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work. This is why a “black ” persons blood can save an white Irishman’s life with a transfusion and vice versa.


There's a reason a Pygmy family can't hatch a Christie Brinkley or Ban Ki Moon: RACE/subspecies.
Even if a Pygmy was an albino, he would be easily discernible from the other two groups by the SETS of features that make up Race/subspecies.
`


----------



## abu afak (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Never heard of Lewontin's Fallacy made against Lewontin?
> or the fact that
> Dawkins made also a criticism of  Lewontin?
> Human Genetic Diversity: Lewontin's Fallacy - Wikipedia
> Lewontin's a Jew... If you didn't notice they have lots of reasons for being Liberal on race....


Nice posting.
One so oft hears that there is "more diversity among groups than between them" (85/15).

But this is only true if looking at one genetic loci at a time.
With every additional one you look at, Race becomes more distinguishable.
Thus "Lewontin's Fallacy."
Dawkins commenting on the Utility of Race among humans. One of the justifications for it in taxonomy.

BTW, why do "Jews have reasons for being liberal on race".
On the contrary.
Ashkenazi Jews (the majority of Jews) have the highest average IQ's of any group, quite handily. (110-115)

And Jews have certainly been persecuted... for Millennia.
Many signs in the USA read "No Blacks Or Jews" until the 1960s
Yet Jews have the highest IQs and incomes after 2000+ years of persecution.
Kinda kills the Black scuse.

`


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

abu afak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of Lewontin's Fallacy made against Lewontin?
> ...



Ashkenazi Jews tend to like strength by numbers in multiculturalism, and anti-racism to avoid persecution...

The Ashkenazi Jewish IQ in Israel must be quite lower, considering Israel's IQ is 94 - 95.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

It always makes me laugh when white people say there is no such thing as racism when its been proven time and time again they cant help but be racists.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...



The distinction between median family income and personal income simply means that there are LESS dual working spouse households. It's a cultural thing. And despite your assertions, every indication is that UPWARD MOBILITY is much higher and faster among Asian immigrants than any long term American minority.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Today's teenagers and twentysomethings cannot possibly comprehend how much racism existed before the 1960s.
> ...



Actually, the Gallup poll information you linked to doesn't go BACK to 1963..  The chart on page 7 only goes back to 1968.. Not gonna wade thru 20 pages to find your assertion about 1963, if the question you misinterpreted came from that chart.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Going back 70 years to find evidence of "Racism" today.
> ...



The question that was ASKED was not "Is there racism?"  The question that was asked (starting in 1968, not 1963)  was about the perception of EQUAL TREATMENT.  Doesn't mean that folks who didn't know any better were "RACISTS".. Lots of white folks simply didn't have the experience or the ability to ANSWER such a question..


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 5, 2017)

IRacism in the USA is like an unbroken chain...it transcends time.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It's probably true that Ashkenazi Jews view more minorities as cover against persecution. But it's alos true they are more liberal because of that persecution alone.

As to 'Israeli' IQ. 
see
Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia
and 
Israeli Jews - Wikipedia
ie
only about 3 Million of 9 million are of Euro Jewish descent, and some of them are Sephardic. 

Israel also includes 21% Arabs/Palestinians with 85 IQs.
and North African and Arab country Jews = 25%, with the same 85 IQs.
So one can see why the average isn't s high as Askenazis who are app/only 25% of the country

Nonetheless there are plenty enough High IQs to make Israel a tech hub/magnet for companies like Intel.
`


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

abu afak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Thats because IQ is a pink boys wet dream. Gimme a break. Why would you believe a people that had to be taught civilization were smart enough to make up a legit test that measures intelligence in humans? Thats almost as bad as letting a monkey design a test for people.  You whites were last to civilization for a reason. You arent qualified to design such a test without the help of the people that taught you.  Any such test has no credibility which is why scientists even say its a fraud.

IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'

"*IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower."*


----------



## abu afak (Dec 5, 2017)

Pt 2.

Race and intelligence

"...In the United States, *Jews, Japanese, and Chinese earn incomes 1.72, 1.32, and 1.12 times the American average, respectively* (Sowell, 1981, p. 5). Jews and East Asians have higher rates of college attendance, greater educational attainment, and are many times overrepresented in the Ivy League and many of the United States' most prestigious schools[63],.

At Harvard, for example, Asian American and Jewish students together make up 51% of the student body, though only constituting roughly 6% of the US population[64].

In various Southeast Asian nations, Chinese control a majority of the wealth despite being a minority of the population and are resented by the majority, and in some cases are the target of violence[65].

Achievement in science, a high-complexity occupation in which practitioners tend to have IQs well above average, also appears consistent with some group IQ disparity.

*Only 0.25% of the world population is Jewish, but Jews make up an estimated 28% of Nobel prize winners in physics, chemistry, medicine, and economics[66]. 

In the U.S., these numbers are 2% of the population and 40% of winners."* ...."​
`


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.



Not really. Hitler and Japan were ALLIES during WW2. 

Are you saying this proves Hitler wasn't a racist?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Great post but I'm afraid it's lost on the bigots here. Once they lock onto something they hang onto it regardless of how much evidence proves it wrong. And do you notice that the well publicized accounts of African immigrants being the most educated group in America and Britain is being ignored?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Pt 2.
> 
> Race and intelligence
> 
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> culture is everything.
> 
> race is irrelevant.



Dear basquebromance
What about genocide targeting certain
communities of people like Latino's, Blacks or Asians
getting trafficked and enslaved? Where their FAMILY lines and generations suffer consequences that take longer to heal and recover
both spiritually/psychologically and economically/politically.

is that an issue of race or culture?
or both?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, if Dingoes can be a separate sub-species after splitting 6,000 years ago, why can't Negroids, Mongoloids, and Caucasoids who split for 60,000 years in general?
> 
> Even when you account for the earlier births of Dingoes, you still don't erase the fact that there isn't much of a difference in generational splits between a Dingo, and a Dog vs a White, and an Asian.


I'm not saying what white people are not separate species of mankind or that black people or that black people are.

I'm saying. Show me evidence. If you think that's true. Prove. Now bear in mind. There was no such thing as the "White race" or the "black race" 700 years ago. But anyway prove it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What is the institutional power of Whiteness, that you speak of?
> 
> Since Civil Rights it's existence is very questionable.....


The system of racism-white supremacy and that system dominates all areas of human activity

1) Labour
2) Law
3) Politics
4) Sex
5) Entertainment
6) Education#
7) Religion
8) War

There is no an area of human activity that is not dominated by racism white supremacy

Are all white people white supremacists ? Yes

Why ? Because I can't prove it.

So I suspect that they all are.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Laughable Ignorance or Lie.
> Just send your blood into genetic services like 23andMe and they'll tell you what Percent of each Race you are.
> Further, one doesn't even need skin or Hair color.
> You can tell sub-Saharan/Asian/Euro ancestry from Skeletal or Muscular features alone.
> Forensics experts and physical anthropologists use it every day in the course of their work.


*Wait until you finally meet an actual new race, from another galaxy*

A race with a different musculoskeletal system (exoskeletal, for instance, like an insect) or with an extra sense perception organ situated between two of it’s tri-pedal legs requiring us to stick that organ into your mouth in order to communicate with it, or u encounter a race with a gaping aqueous-viscous hole in it’s face where a single eye stalk protrudes, or perhaps an excretory organ where u expect to see a nose.

If hordes of people coming at you were looking like this






Then I'd bet my life that you'll sure as hell stop pretending about all the sub species of human nonsense you been reading about.

Look - The *distribution *of specific genes is not the same as *the existence of a race *and something that can consistently, accurately identify individuals or populations.

Those two things are different, but they get confused with each other.

That's where you are not understanding.

Your argument is Iike saying all brown-eyed people form one race and all blue-eyed people form another.

Just because eye color is one observable similarity or difference, that doesn’t make the individuals and populations that have the characteristic and two clearly defined “races”.

People with blue eyes are more light sensitive and have a higher risk of eye cancer. This is a biological difference.

But why aren't you and other's claiming that brown-eyed and blue-eyed people should be separated into different species ?

You haven't really thought this through...have you ?

Human beings didn’t develop in such isolated ways. Racial classifications are just as arbitrary as placing blondes and brunettes in separate groups and calling them separate subspecies.

It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look. The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings?

There are vast differences in appearance within every race and there are some pretty striking similarities between people’s of different races. It’s the arbitrary drawing of the lines that makes one wonder who defines race ?

Why should a blond-haired, blue-eyed, person with straight hair and fair skin belong to the same “race” as a brown-haired, brown-eyed man with curly hair texture and tan skin ?

Who decides that those differences do not make them from different races?

You think those white slave owners had years of biological science to back them up ? And I mean true science, not the whole “I think dark skin and curly hair are related to barbarianism” stuff that the early 20th century is known for.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



African immigrants are mostly the creme of the crop of Africa, or elites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...



Hitler also killed mostly White people in WW2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

abu afak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Why is the Ashkenazi Jewish IQ more like their Polish host's IQ, rather than their close relatives of the Semitic Arab, or Sephardi Jewish IQ's?

BTW, the Polish American IQ was 109.

American Ethnic Groups


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if Dingoes can be a separate sub-species after splitting 6,000 years ago, why can't Negroids, Mongoloids, and Caucasoids who split for 60,000 years in general?
> ...



"Sub species" not "Species" there's a difference.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > What is the institutional power of Whiteness, that you speak of?
> ...



There's  little proof of White supremacy domination like you're claiming.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Yeah, but he would have killed a lot of blacks had they been around, or had the US military let them fight.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Thats because IQ is a pink boys wet dream. Gimme a break. Why would you believe a people that had to be taught civilization were smart enough to make up a legit test that measures intelligence in humans? Thats almost as bad as letting a monkey design a test for people.  You whites were last to civilization for a reason. You arent qualified to design such a test without the help of the people that taught you.  Any such test has no credibility which is why scientists even say its a fraud.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> "*IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower."*


The funny thing was the likes of SobieskiSavedEurope and abu afak don't get it that even Alfred Binet (the person founder IQ tests) he only created the IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labeled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.

But even he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons, and man o man, he couldn't have been more spot on because once certain people got a hold of it, they took to a whole new meaning.

Intelligence is not something quantifiable. They (SobieskiSavedEurope and abu afak) can’t measure how intelligent someone is, because to begin with they (SobieskiSavedEurope and abu afak) would have to be able to define intelligence very specifically and that can’t be done because intelligence like many
words that define brain functions is an umbrella term that describes several properties of thought (communication, reasoning, understanding) working in tandem.

Neither of them have shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor have they established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement. Nor have they provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim. The fact that they are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.

But having said that.

Their argument can work (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone, by keep on saying it, simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than trans-human divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pick)


----------



## initforme (Dec 6, 2017)

According g to a post in 2014 the average personal income was 24 grand or so?   God almighty that's below the poverty line and the poverty li be should be 40 grand.  That is truly pathetic.  Says something awful, truly awful about this so called great nation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Are you sure about that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats because IQ is a pink boys wet dream. Gimme a break. Why would you believe a people that had to be taught civilization were smart enough to make up a legit test that measures intelligence in humans? Thats almost as bad as letting a monkey design a test for people.  You whites were last to civilization for a reason. You arent qualified to design such a test without the help of the people that taught you.  Any such test has no credibility which is why scientists even say its a fraud.
> ...



IQ is pretty accurate, so much so it shows that a massive majority of Down Syndrome people are retarded in IQ, while a massive majority of the Best, and Brightest people are high IQ.

With that said, like any test it's not 100% accurate.

Besides, if the IQ test is "White Supremacist"
Why does the IQ favor East Asians, and Ashkenazi Jews over Whites?
That somehow makes sense?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> IRacism in the USA is like an unbroken chain...it transcends time.



Blacks are more racist than Whites in the U.S... The 1 million man March headed by Racist Black Supremacist Farrakhan kind of proves that.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Am I sure that had blacks been able to fight the Nazis, the Hitler wouldn't have had his troops try and kill them? 

Hitler was very much against black people. 

Persecution of black people in Nazi Germany - Wikipedia

Blacks during the Holocaust

"The fate of black people from 1933 to 1945 in Nazi Germany and in German-occupied territories ranged from isolation to persecution, sterilization, medical experimentation, incarceration, brutality, and murder. However, there was no systematic program for their elimination as there was for Jews and other groups."

Yeah, sounds like he liked them a lot.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who told you that? But in any case Asian and Cauc immigrants, by your unproven logic, must be the elite of their home countries too.
Suprisingly though, in the wake of megative controversy sparked by Charles Murry decades ago, the African immigrants are out achieving all other immigrant groups as well as home grown Americans here and homegrown Brits in the UK.. The Africans blind sided western  academia with their excellence and now the highbrows are scrambling to find some means of damage control to perserve their fading universal illusions of Cauc superiority.

But your notion that African immigrants are the cream of the crop opens up snother can of worms. That admission supports unequivocally that African elites kickstarted civilization and were indeed the Egyptians who started it all. That giant monolith known as the Sphinx bore the face of a black  African elite before modern Arabs renovated it to look more like one of them.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IRacism in the USA is like an unbroken chain...it transcends time.
> ...


Why don't you actually research what the Million Man March was about?  It was about black men taking responsibility for their actions and being good fathers to their children.  Stop assuming stuff and read.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics and studies dont lie. Asians overall are the most successful group in the United States and blacks are the least and it comes down to culture, plain and simple..
> ...


You literally have everything backwards.

Japan’s culture and pride was not destroyed like Germany’s was.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Maybe you should actually research what the alt-right is about....


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if Dingoes can be a separate sub-species after splitting 6,000 years ago, why can't Negroids, Mongoloids, and Caucasoids who split for 60,000 years in general?
> ...



Dear Paul Essien:
One difference in race I have found proven medically came from
the outreach to find bone marrow donors to match patients
in a limited timeframe when their bodies can still accept and not reject matches.
The longer it takes to find a match, especially if they aren't already signed up in the
registry already, some patients have to take certain medications to stay alive that
unfortunately reduce their ability to accept matches once they are found. So this is
literally a race against time that affects minorities more urgently than white patients.

People of Caucasian descent have 90% chances of finding a compatible match
because their HLA factors tend to be compatible with each other as a "race."

However, the opposite probability occurs with any of the minority groups,
which the bone marrow nonprofits organized under 4 ethnic pools to increase
chances of finding a compatible donors within each group. Whether the patient is
* Asian
* African
* Latino
* Native American
the chances of HLA matching another person is 10%.

And one doctor who explained this to me, said it didn't even matter how many people applied.
it was still "random" if people match or not. The more people who volunteer, of course,
the better chances of finding someone "randomly".  And with interracial patients, the chances are practically 0,
and searches have been conducted worldwide to find exact matches by parental ethnic groups.

But that's not the only reason why Caucasians/Whites have a 90% rate of successful matches.
It's not just because of the "greater numbers" of registrants available (where whites are predominant), but it's the *compatibility of the HLA* WITH EACH OTHER is 9 times higher for whites than for the minorities (where that rate is 90% but with other "racial groups" it's only 10%).

The Asians have better CHANCES matching other Asians.
Africans with Africans, etc.  It's better to match by actual
GEOGRAPHIC and GENE POOLS by immediate family first, by nation
such as Vietnamese or Nigerian respectively, then by "race"
as the bone marrow registry organized as 4 main groups.

So there is a medical difference between people of
white/caucasian race compared with the other groups considered "minorities."

If white supremacists want to take this as some kind of proof
of superiority over minorities, and argue against interracial marriages and children,
it's hard to argue with medical science. Just HOPE you NEVER have any kind of blood or bone
cancer that requires a bone marrow transplant. (Or use spiritual healing instead,
that applies to all people with the same rates of success that depends on "degrees of forgiveness" as the key factor that makes the difference in degree and level of healing.)
And maybe you can avoid this issue of "HLA compatibility"
that clearly distinguishes by race and ethnic genetics,
giving Whites/Caucasian an advantage in survival rates.

P.S. Paul if you find this research into minority survival rates as disturbing
as I did when I learned the struggles going on, please PM me. I would LOVE
to work with you and others to help promote the bone marrow outreach so
more minorities can learn the importance of signing up early and renewing
their registration. Time is a factor in saving lives, and people don't realize it.
It can be a lifesaving gift for people, especially minorities, to volunteer and
ask family, friends and community members to sign up to save the life of
someone searching for a match and racing against time to find the right donor.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> *Who told you that? But in any case Asian and Cauc immigrants, by your unproven logic, must be the elite of their home countries too.*


Not at all.
White and Asian countries have much higher standards of living and can, unlike Africans, afford to immigrate without being at the top. This IS basically a country of white rejects/renegades.
African Immigrants OTOH, are in good degree the cream of the crop. The top 1 or 2% who can get scholarships to a Foreign college.
Many Nigerian immigrants come here TO go to college.

But hey, why use immigrants at all when we have much larger/more Representative Native populations?
And why not use the more representative Broad populations of those countries?
https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country/ng-nigeria
Or the whole of sub-Sahara (70) or USA admixture 'Blacks (85) instead of picking and choosing and Fallaciously debating by Anecdote/exception.
Duh.




			
				JQpublic said:
			
		

> But your notion that African immigrants are the cream of the crop opens up snother can of worms. *That admission supports unequivocally that African elites kickstarted civilization and were indeed the Egyptians who started it all.*That giant monolith known as the Sphinx bore the face of a black  African elite before modern Arabs renovated it to look more like one of them.


For Race purpose, one is talking about SUB-SAHARAN Africa, NOT the mixed Mediterranean/Egyptian populations of North Africa, and the Horn of Africa.

And the fact that White and Asian Macro Races originated with a base population/species in Africa doesn't mean Civilization was "Kick Started" By Blacks.
What a Dopey idea! !
Civilization "Kick Started" when they LEFT and formed different Races/subspecies.

So that, ie, when Marco Polo landed in China (before any Colonialization) he found Silk, Porcelain, a Civil Service system, Astronomical records. etc.
While Africa was living just as it had when those original populations left and headed North 50,000+ years ago.
Just the top predator living in Huts with no written language, no wheel, etc.

ALL subspecies/Races start with an an original single special population and OF COURSE/DUH doesn't mean they don't/can't split off.
*For Essien too.*





​
Your unbelievably goofy premise error?
that an original species can't have different or improved/evolved subspecies.
ALL Species immediately start adapting/changing/splitting when they change environment.
When they split wide enough over time, they become different species.
That's called 'evolution.'

The Real Kick start was agriculture about 10,000 years ago, and Africa was Not part of it. Ag provided 10-100x the calories and lead to Cities, weights and measures, and all kinds of interaction which exploded IQ.

10 000 year explosion - Google Search

`


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear Paul Essien:
> One difference in race I have found proven medically came from
> the outreach to find bone marrow donors to match patients
> in a limited timeframe when their bodies can still accept and not reject matches.
> ...


The bone marrow argument again ?…

Bone marrow transplants hardly work when dealing with members of your own family.

That hardly makes a case for proving race.

Two people can look very much alike and have COMPLETELY different genotypes.

But let’s say a doctor is just as foolish and uninformed about modern genetics as you. He sees a black woman and thinks “_Erm - well, she’s black, so let’s look for black bone marrow donors to begin with_.”

That will cut down the numbers we’re looking for - Right?

*Wrong. *

Why ? Because there is no specific bone marrow associated with “blackness”.

Black is what we call people with a visible degree of African ancestry and Africa (as any biologist will tell you) is an incredibly genetically diverse set of human populations.

But let's say that black woman's “African” ancestry comes via Rio de Janeiro Brazil and the majority of this city’s African population came from 19th century Angola.

That’s not going to help the Doc if he's in New Orleans, where the majority of the African population came from around Dahomé.

Worse: it could very well be the woman’s “black” ancestry is from Mozambique or even from the San peoples in Africa.

How would he tell simply by looking at her ?

That is - If you were going on skin color, hair form, nose shape (the things that people like yourself mainly look at when you classify people according to race)

West African” covers a huge variety of biologically diverse people, as does “Northern European”.

What we properly have there are a set of populations.

The doctor would need to know, for the sake of his goal (correct bone marrow donors), whether that West African was Nigerian or San. The two groups are quite distinct, genetically speaking. And he’d certainly need to know as well if “Northern European” meant “Finnish” or “Saxon”.

All your post is telling us is that it helps to understand ancestry and human genetic bio-patterning when we look for donors. That’s well and good.

What it DOES NOT prove is the existence of discrete and stable subspecies.

When one could just as easily say “black” or “San” or “West African” and make the same argument but with radically differing results, then it becomes obvious that race is a function of the kind of cutting and labelling a given individual performs and not an objective, empirical phenomena which can be correctly perceived by all reasonable peoples.

So what would a REAL and RESPONSIBLE doctor do? He would try to get the best and most complete family history possible and also attempt a genetic assay. He would then look in geographic regions where that sort of genetic mixture was common.

To get even more specfic

The only thing of paramount importance in bone marrow transplants is HLA (human leukocyte antigen) compatibility of donor and receiver.

The probability for two unrelated individuals of white European origin to be HLA compatible varies between 1 to 10,000 to less than 1 to 1,000,000.

(Don’t quote me on those exact figures but it’s around there)

For certain native African ethnic groups, like the Igbo for instance, the probability between two unrelated individuals of the same ethnic group is even smaller.

There are 6 genes defining HLA.

Gene Number of alleles
A 268
B 517
C 129
DR 333
DQ 53
DP 109

The combination possibilities of the alleles for each of the genes result in millions of HLA fingerprints. On a side note, estimates stipulate that 10-30% of all living humans have an HLA fingerprint that is 100% unique to them, thus incompatible to all other humans.

If we attempted to define “race” by HLA fingerprint we will end up with several millions of different “races”.

If you wanted to consolidate groups into larger groups, where do you draw the line, even if it’s just a “fuzzy” one?

And if it is a “continuum” where does each individual sit in the nebula of fuzziness ?

You will find native Africans who are as incompatible to other native Africans as they are to Europeans. You will also find native Europeans who are as incompatible to other native Europeans as they are to Africans.

Then again, what is the benefit of coarse classifications for the receiver if individual HLA compatibility is the only ultimately relevant parametre?

This is the 21st century. We have unprecedented computing power on a small budget. Finding a potential individual match by running comprehensive algorithms on the global donor data base is not a problem.

Any pre-selection by “fuzzy” and not clearly defined para-metres is superfluous and could even result in potentially lethal decisions.

I ask again, what are the para-metres and measurable units for “race” if it claims scientific accuracy?

Your bone marrow example doesn’t hold water as you will have to make individual analyses of each donor and receiver regardless. Anything else would be irresponsible and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IQ is pretty accurate, so much so it shows that a massive majority of Down Syndrome people are retarded in IQ, while a massive majority of the Best, and Brightest people are high IQ.
> 
> With that said, like any test it's not 100% accurate.
> 
> ...


IQ is accurate ?

OK

Serial killer Ted Bundy apparently had an IQ off the charts in the 140's

But is a man who used to slit women from vagina to there neck intelligent ?

And that's why guys like you don't drive your argument to it's logical conclusion.

That is : Why don't that everything is based on IQ ? Why have resumes and CV'S ? Why have elections ? Just give everything to the highest IQ person. No ?

No. You'll back track now "_Well IQ is not everything but it's something_"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




This link shows exactly why Nigerians in the U.S have more college degrees, they already have completely enormous amounts of education before arriving to the U.S.A.

http://iussp2005.princeton.edu/papers/51068


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Does thst really matter? Regadless of how they prepared themselves to achieve they did it. Their native born children are just as academically gifted and successful. More importantly, these bright Africans are defying all the racist stereotypes the west has perpetrated over the past decades about Africans and their cognitive abilities.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yeah it does, because 1/3rd of Nigeria is illiterate compared to less than 1/99th of Europeans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IQ is pretty accurate, so much so it shows that a massive majority of Down Syndrome people are retarded in IQ, while a massive majority of the Best, and Brightest people are high IQ.
> ...



Stabbing someone in the neck is crazy, and delusional, but such types can be intelligent in that they can have sharp problem solving skills.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



LOL, so if they just care about Blacks taking care of their kids, and not ALL people taking care of their kids'

.... That's a Racist Black Supremacist, no?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.


Of course the problem is white racism and discrimination against blacks d u h! Mainly from GOP and GOP voters. I'm not saying many Democrats are not instinctively racist also but at least they try LOL...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...



So, why don't  many other discriminated against groups in the U.S end  up the same way?
I.E
Jews, Asian Indians, Chinese, Pakistanis, Poles, Italians, Japanese etc. etc.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


America has lots of racists and sexual deviants domestic assaulters but blacks are the biggest victims... And right-wingers are the worst... Pretty damn obvious...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Asians in NYC have higher poverty rates than Blacks in NYC, and Asians in NYC still have modest murder rates / crime rates.

How come?

Blacks in Prince George's County, Maryland have lower poverty rates than the U.S.A average, and still have high murder rates / crime rates.

How come?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 6, 2017)

*Hey JQPublic1
NO answer to my #109? Really?
At least concede instead of 'skip posting' to one you can handle/BS.

Essian NO answer either?
This Refutes what you have been saying, so you have to ignore it.
You couldn't have missed it and it's graphic.*
Again:




			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> *Who told you that? But in any case Asian and Cauc immigrants, by your unproven logic, must be the elite of their home countries too.*


Not at all.
White and Asian countries have much higher standards of living and can, unlike Africans, afford to immigrate without being at the top. This IS basically a country of white rejects/renegades.
African Immigrants OTOH, are in good degree the cream of the crop. The top 1 or 2% who can get scholarships to a Foreign college.
Many Nigerian immigrants come here TO go to college.

But hey, why use immigrants at all when we have much larger/more Representative Native populations?
And why not use the more representative Broad populations of those countries?
https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country/ng-nigeria
Or the whole of sub-Sahara (70) or USA admixture 'Blacks (85) instead of picking and choosing and Fallaciously debating by Anecdote/exception.
Duh.



			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> But your notion that African immigrants are the cream of the crop opens up snother can of worms. *That admission supports unequivocally that African elites kickstarted civilization and were indeed the Egyptians who started it all. *That giant monolith known as the Sphinx bore the face of a black African elite before modern Arabs renovated it to look more like one of them.


For Race purpose, one is talking about SUB-SAHARAN Africa, NOT the mixed Mediterranean/Egyptian populations of North Africa, and the Horn of Africa.

And the fact that White and Asian Macro Races originated with a base population/species in Africa doesn't mean Civilization was "Kick Started" By Blacks.
What a Dopey idea! !
Civilization "Kick Started" when they LEFT and formed different Races/subspecies.

So that, ie, when Marco Polo landed in China (before any Colonialization) he found Silk, Porcelain, a Civil Service system, Astronomical records. etc.

While Africa was living just as it had when those original populations left and headed North 50,000+ years ago.
Just the top predator living in Huts with No written language, no wheel, etc.

ALL subspecies/Races start with an an original single specie population and OF COURSE/DUH doesn't mean they don't/can't split off.
*For Essien too.*









Your unbelievably goofy premise error?
that an original species can't have different or improved/evolved subspecies.
ALL Species immediately start adapting/changing/splitting when they change environment.
When they split wide enough over time, they become different species.
That's called 'evolution.'

The Real Kick start was agriculture about 10,000 years ago, and Africa was Not part of it. Ag provided 10-100x the calories and lead to Cities, weights and measures, and all kinds of interaction which exploded IQ.

10 000 year explosion - Google Search​`
The fact is Nether of you know ANYTHING about Race/Race and IQ...
Essian dropping just about all the points I Wiped his ass on.
and what we actually, and Ironically have, is a... Demonstration/Confirmation of Race and IQ difference.
`


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

abu afak said:


> *Hey JQPublic1
> NO answer to my #109? Really?
> At least concede instead of 'skip posting' to one you can handle/BS.
> 
> ...



Africans don't refer to a sub Saharan region. That includes North Africans.
Your post  is bullshit and only gets traction in places like this where other racists allow it  to be spoken, but as formal scientific, sociological, or any other respected academic fact, its a debunked load of garbage


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Pink people cant handle the evidence to the contrary that IQ is a bunch of bullshit prompted by a white inferiority complex.  Every time I think about the irony of the entire thing. White people had to be taught practically everything besides killing other people and they honestly think they have the credibility to create an intelligence test.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whites weren't taught everything.... the Vinca Culture in Serbia had evidence of writing, and copper smelting long before Egypt, or Sumeria had.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Kind of kills your cream of the crop theory doesnt it?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Scribbling in the dirt isnt writing.  Every group of humans did that. The oldest evidence of writing is Egypt and Sumer. No one in the world except retards would ever think what the Vinca did was writing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That proves it, doof.

The average Nigerian has far less schooling than the average Nigerian immigrant to the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently some Vinca symbols are similar to Egyptian Hieroglyphs in the first place...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not true. Most Nigerians have the same amount of schooling as immigrants. The immigrants just have more money.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The data says otherwise... 

Nigeria has over 7 years of average schooling years.

Girls’ Education in Nigeria | World Pulse

Nigerian immigrants on arrival to the U.S had near double or over 14 years of schooling, and went onto finish with more schooling in the U.S to 17 years.

http://iussp2005.princeton.edu/papers/51068

This proves that Nigerians in the U.S.A are the cream of the cop, they are the elite of Nigeria.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Makes sense. Lots of symbols exhibit likeness even when there is no way the civilizations would have effected each other. The Egyptians drew crosses long before the christians adopted it as a holy symbol.  People from different civilizations drew the sun and stars too. What you dont seem to understand is the hieroglyphs was the common language of the Egyptians. It was scaled down to symbols for those that werent versed in the real written languages of Hieratic and Demotic.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I think that after a general 60,000 year split between the races, or more that yes we  are borderline sub-species.
> ...


The documentary, "Race: The Power of an Illusion," says very powerfully that race was a social construct and was invented to justify the mistreatment of and slavery of certain people. Anyone who can find it and watch it - should. The historical evidence is all there.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Are all white people white supremacists ? Yes
> 
> Why ? Because I can't prove it.


I understand this in the sense that all of us who are white and have been born and raised in the U.S. have had ideas of superiority planted in us by the words and actions of those around us. It can not be ignored or denied.

I do hope, however, that some of us have finally made the decision to spit out the seeds of racism instead of watering them.  I hope also that eventually we will begin to bear the fruits of understanding and peace.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IRacism in the USA is like an unbroken chain...it transcends time.
> ...


I don't believe the million man march proved black racism at all. And I've heard Minister Farrakhan speak and do not believe he is a racist either. Any time people decide to stand up and speak up for themselves and their rights, which have been historically denied, they are called names.  But if they had never spoken up, we'd still be oppressing them openly and legally. Today's mistreatment is often covered up and called something other than what it is. But it needs to be revealed and fought against.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> *I understand this in the sense that all of us who are White and have been born and raised in the U.S. have had ideas of Superiority planted in us by the words and actions of those around us. It can not be ignored or denied.*
> ....


Some of us with a very good science education, and without bigotry or hate, realize there ARE RACES, and 'Whites' are Not at the top of the IQ (or Athletic) food chain.
See, ie, the THREAD TITLE!

So many Uneducated - or empty PCers - think this is a Black v White or 'White Supremacy' thing.
`


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Says who? The pink faced enemies of Nigeria? When did this vast testing of Nigerians take place and who did it?
You don't expect an old veteran like me to believe what Caucs, the world's greatest liars, say about Africans do you?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Blacks are not more racist than whites in the US.  But that's what your white race hustlers tell you. I attended the million man march. So did whites. There are whites in the Nation of Islam.

Farrakhan repeats teaching of Elijah Muhammad from years past. I do have problems with calling whites devils, but the again when Muhammad was around whites were practicing legalized racial discrimination which if you look at things in a religious manner, that is the work of the devil. White conservatives today want to push this lie of white victimization as well as  all racism is gone and everything is even. Because they try this lie, there is this promotion of what they have made up as black racism. They now want .us all to fret history and pretend everything is ad has always been the same for everybody. So if blacks say something that  would be racist if a white says it, then it is racist. Despite the fact that the same words are said for complexly different reasons, it is racist. The NOI calls for racial separation. I don't necessarily agree with that.  However whites, specifically conservative ones, want to equate this to the KKK and gives these words the same rationale therefore the NOI becomes racists.

There is only one problem with this. The KKK has not only wants for separation but elimination. Their claim for separation is based upon some false biblical claim about blacks being the descendants of Ham who supposedly looked upon his father when naked dooming bacs to be servants forever even as his brother Japeth had to be black also.. The NOI's call for separation is based upon the dimple fact that blacks and whites have not been able to get along and  live together so it would be better to separate. Whether or not I agree with this doesn't reduce he truth in these comments.

I do not agree with a lot of the things Farrahkan has said, but there are a lot of things he is right about that I do. And when one hears what he has to say on balance, it's pretty hard to call him a racist. There is no black supremacists and The Million Man March was no proof of racism. I should know because like I said, I was there.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You're such an obstinate bigot.  You introduced the million man march into this conversation without knowing anything about it. You assumed there was something nefarious about it just on a wild ass hunch.
If you want to really know what the MMM was all about google it .


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Nigerians in the US are superior to you but they are just like the Nigerians in Nigeria. Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They are hoping they can piggy back on the white jesus fable to fool us.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Are all white people white supremacists ? Yes
> ...




But what of the bitter rind of lingering resentment? Will the sinuous fiber of historical acrimony result in the burning dysentery of disappointment?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2017)

This is how whites see what we feel about he things we have f one through AND CONTINUE GOING THROUGH? Resentment?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 7, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Hey JQPublic1
> NO answer to my #109? Really?
> At least concede instead of 'skip posting' to one you can handle/BS.



Be careful of what you ask for, you just might get it. But know this...answering your rambling long posts is not one of my top priorities.. Besides, much of what you wrote has been repeated numerous times right here on USMB. it's nothing new. Its just the same old drivel that bigots always dig up and spread around the iNternet.



abu afak said:


> *This Refutes what you have been saying, so you have to ignore it.
> You couldn't have missed it and it's graphic.*
> Again:



You haven't refuted anything I wrote. Stay tuned and find out why not.



abu afak said:


> White and Asian countries have much higher standards of living and can, unlike Africans, afford to immigrate without being at the top.


 That's a pretty big assumption on your part. Japan and maybe South Korea might be considered 1st world countries but most of Asia , including China,
does have significant amounts of poverty. 
But thats not the issue.  Comparing the academic achievements of immigrants from Europe, Asia And Africa over the past decade..Black Africans are the winners.





abu afak said:


> Many Nigerian immigrants come here TO go to college.



yes...so what?  The making point i'm making is that Africans are making liars out of pundits who have consistently berated the continent in every way.. Purported low I Q profiles of Africans are thrown around with disdain and impunity ...and people like you readily accept those figures as true facts.
No mention of methodology or who conducted these tests ever materializes.
Knowing the propensityfor Caucasians to lie and distort the truth to their benefit i am naturally skeptical of stats that seem to come out of no where. And I do feel somewhat vindicated when i discovered that Africans are overturning the stereotypes and replacing them with positive views of black possibilities.. And those coming here to study might not be immigrants...nor part of the elite
 Classes. The government of Nigeria, recognizing the value of sending bright Nigerians abroad to study, regardless of economic backround, uses 75 programs to 
pay for travel and tuition. 75 Study Abroad Free Scholarships And Grants For Nigeria Students





abu afak said:


> But hey, why use immigrants at all when we have much larger/more Representative Native populations?


Why not eradicate stereotypes and falsehoods about African cognitive ability by any means necessary? I don't care what pink folks think of black people but if we can inspire blacks everywhere by pointing to the Achievements of these Africans...that 
could cause a universal black renaissance.


 These immigrants are not psychologically influenced by the legacy of slavery and Jim Crowas Native borb blacks are. They come from a world where people like them are running things and where education is free and valued.



abu afak said:


> And why not use the more representative Broad populations of those countries?



Because I'm using the same trick you use in your per capita analyses to denigrate the smaller population of blacks in the USA in comparisons to the larger Cauc group.. Except in this case..the good news about a smaller group is used against the larger group. 



abu afak said:


> Or the whole of sub-Sahara (70) or USA admixture 'Blacks (85) instead of picking and choosing and Fallaciously debating by Anecdote/exception.



There is nothing anecdotal about the fact that
Black Africans are excelling in academia with world class proficiency thought previously to be beyond their capabilities. Instead if just meeting projected expectations they are surpassing the best in the world.



abu afak said:


> For Race purpose, one is talking about SUB-SAHARAN Africa, NOT the mixed Mediterranean/Egyptian populations of North Africa, and the Horn of Africa.



For race purposes i am talking about the people of KMT or Mizraim. Egypt did not exist then but  that is the name later used by the Greeks to identify it when KMTwas in decline
and had been invaded and conquered many times. The original people of KMT were Blacks.



abu afak said:


> And the fact that White and Asian Macro Races originated with a base population/species in Africa doesn't mean Civilization was "Kick Started" By Blacks.
> What a Dopey idea! !
> Civilization "Kick Started" when they LEFT and formed different Races/subspecies.


Until quite recently the average joe in any Western city would have said it's a dopey deal had someone suggested that Black African immigrants would conquer the academic crowns of achievement iin the USA AND the UK?


abu afak said:


> So that, ie, when Marco Polo landed in China (before any Colonialization) he found Silk, Porcelain, a Civil Service system, Astronomical records. etc.
> 
> While Africa was living just as it had when those original populations left and headed North 50,000+ years ago.
> Just the top predator living in Huts with No written language, no wheel, etc.



HOW wrong you are. Elite blacks of the same stock as those primitives of inner Africa were the innovators that invented writing In KMT and Sumeria. The same stock as those who 
Built the pyramids and the zigguarats..  Who carved the Sphinx and changed the course of the nile....ALL while the primitives of Europe and inner Africa hunted and gathered. .
[]


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Paul Essien:
> ...


Dear Paul Essien 
YES it's about individual genetics that have the greatest chance of matching within immediate family then (YES) by specific ethnic region due to genetic connection .

After that, the greater chances are matching people by general groups of 
African descent
Asian descent
Latino descent
Native American descent
ALSO because of genetic proximity

YES the research into HLA matches IS about individual genetics which happen to have a greater chance of finding a match in closer proximity in gene pools.

But the point made here is that
Caucasian/Whites have more compatible HLA factors with each other than any "minority" group


So the whole genetic pool of WHITES is more compatible with each other vs the other groups that really really end up depending on targeting the same country or family to find donors. 

With Whites this doesn't require as specific searches. Donors that match can generally be found among the existing pool. But not so with minorities.

With HLA, the doctors and hospitals usually prefer 9 factors to match, but some will try the procedure with 8. There's such a high risk of rejection it isn't worth trying it sometimes. 

For some reason the Whites/Caucasians have a higher rate of compatibility across the board. While the minorities aren't so interchangeable.

I think what you are trying to say is that all this is based on gene pools and proximity and not labeling the collective pools geographically as "race" but maybe by continental populations where these family lines generated in connection with each other genetically.

That's fine if you want to call them generic pools tracked by geographic regions of the "related family lines and descendants" 

Paul I think thats even better to trace the people based on family lines. What we inherit from past generations can still be explained in terms of psychological, spiritual and physical inheritance passed down by family lineage from generation to generation. People's physical appearance and skin color is a manifestation of those genetics. 

So yes we CAN make all the same statements we want about "race" but in terms of "genetics" 

What I'm interested in , Paul, is addressing and resolving the spiritual and social karma passed down as well. 

I look at the spiritual patterns and process first, then look at how these are manifested in the family lines and generations , then see how the genetics and physical incarnation plays out.

So yes I agree that the physical part can be described in genetics. 

That also explains sickle cell anemia more prevalent in blacks because of genetics .

Also patterns of oppression and certain other mentalities can get embedded in people, affect them physically and passed down genetically. Again this is based on family lines, and the reason I focus more on spirit first is that if spiritually the oppression and conflicts are resolved and healed then these patterns no longer pass down spiritually or genetically or socially, but the negative cycles can break.

If we only look at genetics as if the patterns are etched in stone, then we assume it cannot change. But spiritually things can change.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 7, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



You're talking about HLA compatibility in regards to organ transplants. But I've always wondered.how people of mixed race  ethnicity fare in finding HLA compatibility or histocompatibility when needed for organ transplanting. Also noteworthy is that blacks have the least histocompativlbility @ 66% even with black organ donors.. Apparently that phenomenon is proof positive that Africa is truly made up of diverse populations under the skin.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I understand this in the sense that all of us who are white and have been born and raised in the U.S. have had ideas of superiority planted in us by the words and actions of those around us. It can not be ignored or denied.
> 
> I do hope, however, that some of us have finally made the decision to spit out the seeds of racism instead of watering them.  I hope also that eventually we will begin to bear the fruits of understanding and peace.


And that's the thing

White people gotta get off this idea that they're special.

They're not. 

And that's what drives a lot of white racism: “I’m white, and I’m special.” 

To whites diversity is just fine (as long as whites remain in control) and multiculturalism can flourish (as long as white norms remain dominant) Institutions can open up to non-white people, as long as white people remain comfortable. 

All whites have a choice: You can be white (that is, you can be like Taz bgrouse SobieskiSavedEurope Admiral Rockwell Tory  that is refuse to challenge white supremacy or centrality) or you can be a human being. You can rest comfortably in the privileges that come with being white, or you can struggle to be fully human. 

But you can’t do both.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Well, if Farrakhan isn't a racist, why is David Duke a racist?

There's a thin line between the 2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That data proves that Nigeria's educated elite is far more represented in the Nigerian American population, than in the population of Nigeria.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



So, Nigerian Dr Mohammed Alkali is now an enemy of Nigeria?

Read more at: 65 million Nigerians are illiterates - UNESCO


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is how whites see what we feel about he things we have f one through AND CONTINUE GOING THROUGH? Resentment?



I think Polish Americans are put in a worse position than African Americans are.

The dirty scumbag in this country of diverse origins  think we owe them something.

- To Blacks we're the White boys who owe them for slavery.

- To Jews we're the Polak Nazis who owe them for the Holocaust.

- To Mexicans we're the Gringos who owe them for the loss of the U.S South-West.

- To Native Americans we're the White man who stole their country.

- To Muslims we're the Jews who stole Palestine.

- To Germans we're the dumb Polak's who stole Prussia from them.

- To Protestants we're the Papist enemies of America.

- To Western Europeans we're the dumb Polak, pimp, prostitute, drunks.

I'm sick of this, I think you're all rotten, disgusting twits.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I understand this in the sense that all of us who are white and have been born and raised in the U.S. have had ideas of superiority planted in us by the words and actions of those around us. It can not be ignored or denied.
> ...



Please post where I have stated anything regarding white supremacy.  Apparently you cannot read.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Polish Americans are pretty superior too... The difference is a lot of Polish Americans are middle end from Poland who came in the early 20th century.... As opposed to Nigerians who are mostly recent cream of the crop arrivals of the educated elite.

Yes, Polish Americans are generally in better shape than the American average.

In 2007 33% of Polish Americans had a bachelors degree or higher vs 24% of Americans....88% of Polish Americans were high school graduates vs 80% of the U.S.A.....73% of Polish Americans were home owners vs 66% of Americans... Polish Americans had a family income of $61,000 vs $50,000 for the U.S.... 

Language Diversity in the USA


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I might have missed it but I didn't see Dr Alkali's. Nationsl origins mentioned anywhere in the article. He is black but as an employee of UNESCO he could be from any where besides Nigeria. But further research brought me to the home page of the organization where upon the pink face of the director
stared back at me. That was enough to
raise a red flag in my mind. UNESCO is just
a surrogate acting as the eyes and ears for western interests in Africa. The words of Dr.Alkali were lost in the realization that he is likely one if those Clarence Thomas or Ben Carson sell outs willing to say or do anything his pink masters wanted him to.
And although the mission of. UNESCO is presented as a noble one. It seems to have failed in carrying out that mission, specifically in Nigeria...if the rate of illiteracy is as horrible as stated..
.
However, that does not detract from the untapped  high cognitive gene pool that African Immigrants have proven abounds in Nigeria and the rest of Africa.
IQs of illiterate people cannot be measured.
So your data indicating the overall IQ of Africans is flawed from the onset. Literacy does wonders for IQ results ...nit that i put much credence in IQ tests anyway.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> *Be careful of what you ask for, you just might get it.* But know this...answering your rambling long posts is not one of my top priorities.. Besides, much of what you wrote has been repeated numerous times right here on USMB. it's nothing new. Its just the same old drivel that bigots always dig up and spread around the iNternet.


IOW, you still have NO answer




abu afak said:


> *This Refutes what you have been saying, so you have to ignore it.
> You couldn't have missed it and it's graphic.*
> Again:





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> You haven't refuted anything I wrote. *Stay tuned and find out why not.*


LOL, Aga!n a Put off. NO answer.




abu afak said:


> White and Asian countries have much higher standards of living and can, unlike Africans, afford to immigrate without being at the top.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty big assumption on your part. Japan and maybe South Korea might be considered 1st world countries but most of Asia , including China,does have significant amounts of poverty.
> But thats not the issue.  Comparing the academic achievements of immigrants from Europe, Asia And Africa over the past decade..Black Africans are the winners.


Same mistake, now definitely dishonesty.
African "Immigrants" are NOT "representative.
we Know there IQs there. Duh.

Many coming are the cream of the IQ Crop of a sub-continent with a 70 IQ. and which cannot even govern itself because OF that borderline retarded IQ AVERAGE. That includes the best of the lot of a few dozen: Nigeria.

I* post the country/continent: you dishonestly try the top 1% of the rabble as "representative."*




abu afak said:


> Many Nigerian immigrants come here TO go to college.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> *yes...so what?  The making point i'm making is that Africans are making liars out of pundits who have consistently berated the continent in every way.. ...*


*"So what" is that you are dishonestly and knowingly using Bad Sampling.

IQ differentials are AVERAGE for Races.
No one denies the top few percent of Blacks can get good results.
The Curves overlap
ie







or the more conservative (not including African Blacks who would be further to the Left)






YOU Disingenuously POST ONLY the Far Right Hand part of the Black population as "Proof". 

It Is NOT Proof they are Not lower AVERAGE.

TO WIN THIS ISSUE YOU HAVE TO SHOW BROAD POPULATIONS/AVERAGES, NOT 'A FEW GOOD MEN,' THAT THE CHARTS ALREADY TELL US ARE THERE.
YOU FAILED.




abu afak said:



But hey, why use immigrants at all when we have much larger/more Representative Native populations?

Click to expand...

*


			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Why not eradicate stereotypes and falsehoods about African cognitive ability by any means necessary?..


Because YOUR "any means necessary" is Not a correct means. It's inaccurate.
"Stereotypes"/IQ Averages are TRUE.
Including your Continuous Dishonest and Wrong Bad Sampling/Cherry Picking while I use the Broader data/Fair Sample.





abu afak said:


> And why not use the more representative Broad populations of those countries?





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Because I'm using the same trick you use in your per capita analyses to denigrate the smaller population of blacks in the USA in comparisons to the larger Cauc group.. Except in this case..the good news about a smaller group is used against the larger group.


Yes. As I said half a doxen times above.. you're Cherry Picking, while I use fair numbers/Broad data.



abu afak said:


> Or the whole of sub-Sahara (70) or USA admixture 'Blacks (85) instead of picking and choosing and Fallaciously debating by Anecdote/exception.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> There is nothing anecdotal about the fact that
> Black Africans are excelling in academia with world class proficiency thought previously to be beyond their capabilities...


*Persistently DISHONEST/Fallacious...
You can't refute Broad data/average with the top 1% of a race.*

*Just like you can't say Whites are as good at Basketball by pointing to a FEW good players in the last two decades**.*
Got it now?



abu afak said:


> And the fact that White and Asian Macro Races originated with a base population/species in Africa doesn't mean Civilization was "Kick Started" By Blacks.
> What a Dopey idea! !
> *Civilization "Kick Started" when they LEFT and formed different Races/subspecies.*





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Until quite recently the average joe in any Western city would have said it's a dopey deal had someone suggested that Black African immigrants would conquer the academic crowns of achievement in the USA AND the UK?


Same old sampling error/LIE 10 Times in one post.
Your job (DUH), is to show average IQ, not that the top 1% of oner race does well.
And again, immigrants (ALONE) from white and Asian countries are not the credams of their countries.




abu afak said:


> *So that, ie, when Marco Polo landed in China (before any Colonialization) he found Silk, Porcelain, a Civil Service system, Astronomical records. etc.
> 
> While Africa was living just as it had when those original populations left and headed North 50,000+ years ago.*
> Just the top predator living in Huts with No written language, no wheel, etc.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> HOW wrong you are. Elite blacks of the same stock as those primitives of inner Africa were the innovators that invented writing In KMT and Sumeria. The same stock as those who Built the pyramids and the zigguarats..  Who carved the Sphinx and changed the course of the nile....ALL while the primitives of Europe and inner Africa hunted and gathered. .


Another of your always Dishonest posts and/or wrong assumptions.

*Only Clowns from 'Afro-Studies' departments try the "Egyptians are Black" Nonsense. It's Not true... and you have nothing in sub-Sahara to point to... so you tried it.*

*
So to sum up:
Your WHOLE post was MORE DISHONEST BS: presenting knowingly bad sampling as 'average', or "proof" ALL sub-Saharans could do it.
`*


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Going back 70 years to find evidence of "Racism" today.
> ...


I don't deny racism. Black inferiority is a fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Youre white boy data doesnt prove anything other than whites complied it. Thats how we know its not credible.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 7, 2017)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Be careful of what you ask for, you just might get it.* But know this...answering your rambling long posts is not one of my top priorities.. Besides, much of what you wrote has been repeated numerous times right here on USMB. it's nothing new. Its just the same old drivel that bigots always dig up and spread around the iNternet.
> ...


Blacks have trouble understanding and applying statistics. You can tell them that jumping out of a flying plane without a parachute is a bad idea, and they'll find one or two examples of people who survived and say "nah uh!"


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Polish americans are white.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I understand this in the sense that all of us who are white and have been born and raised in the U.S. have had ideas of superiority planted in us by the words and actions of those around us. It can not be ignored or denied.
> ...


I agree. And it reminds me of the scripture that you can't serve God and money. It's one or the other.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 7, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Black inferiority is a fact.


No, it isn't. It is the opinion of some people.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Black inferiority is a fact.
> ...


Why yes, I am of the "opinion" that stupidity is a negative/inferior trait.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 7, 2017)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Be careful of what you ask for, you just might get it.* But know this...answering your rambling long posts is not one of my top priorities.. Besides, much of what you wrote has been repeated numerous times right here on USMB. it's nothing new. Its just the same old drivel that bigots always dig up and spread around the iNternet.
> ...


You have no case worthy of an answer. Your shallow bellowing is hardly reflective of inrelligent discourse.




abu afak said:


> White and Asian countries have much higher standards of living and can, unlike Africans, afford to immigrate without being at the top.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty big assumption on your part. Japan and maybe South Korea might be considered 1st world countries but most of Asia , including China,does have significant amounts of poverty.
> But thats not the issue.  Comparing the academic achievements of immigrants from Europe, Asia And Africa over the past decade..Black Africans are the winners.





			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Same mistake, now definitely dishonesty.
> African "Immigrants" are NOT "representative.
> we Know there IQs there. Duh.


*And you don't have a clue as to when or how those IQ values were determined. Thats what gullible racist shills do  ..you .look for propaganda that fits your prejudiced world view and there are plenty of propagandists *out there making a living providing it for you.




			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Many coming are the cream of the IQ Crop of a sub-continent with a 70 IQ. and which cannot even govern itself because OF that borderline retarded IQ AVERAGE. That includes the best of the lot of a few dozen: Nigerians.



*Anyone able to obtain an advanced degree in our top colleges are the cream of the crop not only in their home countries but anywhere they go. And you still haven't shown the methodology behind that cumulative Afrcan 70 IQ and who did the testing.*




			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> I* post the country/continent: you dishonestly try the top 1% of the rabble as "representative."*



*But only 9% of Caucs have attained advanced degrees in a country where they have every advantage including the language.  So by your deeply flawed logic the 91% of Caucs who don't have advanced degrees are rabble like their Nigerian or African counterparts. Your less educated Euro-peons, the majority,   are just living on trickle down economics and jobs given to them by the oligarchs...just like most blacks most Hispanics and everyone else who wasn't college material or who couldn't afford it.*





abu afak said:


> Many Nigerian immigrants come here TO go to college.



*Well DUHHHHH! Anyone in college is there because they want to go to college, dummy*.


			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> *yes...so what?  The making point i'm making is that Africans are making liars out of pundits who have consistently berated the continent in every way.. ...*


*



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			"So what" is that you are dishonestly and knowingly using Bad Sampling.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Bad sampling is the reason you believe someone measured the IQs of supposedly illiterate Africans. Show me how that was done. *
*




			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			IQ differentials are AVERAGE for Races.
No one denies the top few percent of Blacks can get good results.
The Curves overlap
		
Click to expand...


Good results ? Hell African immigrants and those who only come here to study are kicking ass academically. And you have no idea what percentage of their home populations they represent. And stop over looking the low percentages of degrees obtained by all other demographics.  Head to head immigrant to immigrant...Africans are
surpassing them all.

 



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			YOU Disingenuously POST ONLY the Far Right Hand part of the Black population as "Proof".
		
Click to expand...

And you post only the undocumented assertions of pink society known to harbor the biggest liars and racists on earth.
*

*


			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			TO WIN THIS ISSUE YOU HAVE TO SHOW BROAD POPULATIONS/AVERAGES, NOT 'A FEW GOOD MEN,' THAT THE CHARTS ALREADY TELL US ARE THERE.
YOU FAILED.
		
Click to expand...

*You put too much credence in charts. Show me the methodology behind those charts
or STFU.
*



abu afak said:



But hey, why use immigrants at all when we have much larger/more Representative Native populations?

Click to expand...

*


			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Why not eradicate stereotypes and falsehoods about African cognitive ability by any means necessary?..






			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Because YOUR "any means necessary" is Not a correct means. It's inaccurate.



*You aren't qualifed to determine that.*



			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> "Stereotypes"/IQ Averages are TRUE.



*You certainly haven't proven that data is true.*




			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Including your Continuous Dishonest and Wrong Bad Sampling/Cherry Picking while I use the Broader data/Fair Sample.


*You're using whatever you think fits your sorry agenda Your blind acceptance of unproven 
Data that could be contrived without substance is duly noted.*





abu afak said:


> And why not use the more representative Broad populations of those countries?





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Because I'm using the same trick you use in your per capita analyses to denigrate the smaller population of blacks in the USA in comparisons to the larger Cauc group.. Except in this case..the good news about a smaller group is used against the larger group.





			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Yes. As I said half a doxen times above.. you're Cherry Picking, while I use fair numbers/Broad data.



*You're using data from sources that haven't revealed their methodologies*.



abu afak said:


> Or the whole of sub-Sahara (70) or USA admixture 'Blacks (85) instead of picking and choosing and Fallaciously debating by Anecdote/exception.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> There is nothing anecdotal about the fact that
> Black Africans are excelling in academia with world class proficiency thought previously to be beyond their capabilities...


*




			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Persistently DISHONEST/Fallacious...
You can't refute Broad data/average with the top 1% of a race.
		
Click to expand...

*Your data is not complete or comprehensive enough to be useful.

*


			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Just like you can't say Whites are as good at Basketball by pointing to a FEW good players in the last two decades
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> *.*
> Got it now?


 *nope...false equivalency*.



abu afak said:


> And the fact that White and Asian Macro Races originated with a base population/species in Africa doesn't mean Civilization was "Kick Started" By Blacks.
> What a Dopey idea! !
> *Civilization "Kick Started" when they LEFT and formed different Races/subspecies.*





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Until quite recently the average joe in any Western city would have said it's a dopey deal had someone suggested that Black African immigrants would conquer the academic crowns of achievement in the USA AND the UK?






			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Same old sampling error/LIE 10 Times in one post





			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> .
> Your job (DUH), is to show average IQ, not that the top 1% of oner race does well.
> And again, immigrants (ALONE) from white and Asian countries are not the credams of their countries.nope...false equivalency.


 My job is what ever I say it is. The top 1% of Cauc and Asian immigrants are being trounced in academic achievement by the top 1% of African immigrants.and you can't handle that.




abu afak said:


> *So that, ie, when Marco Polo landed in China (before any Colonialization) he found Silk, Porcelain, a Civil Service system, Astronomical records. etc.
> 
> While Africa was living just as it had when those original populations left and headed North 50,000+ years ago.*
> Just the top predator living in Huts with No written language, no wheel, etc.





			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> HOW wrong you are. Elite blacks of the same stock as those primitives of inner Africa were the innovators that invented writing In KMT and Sumeria. The same stock as those who Built the pyramids and the zigguarats..  Who carved the Sphinx and changed the course of the nile....ALL while the primitives of Europe and inner Africa hunted and gathered. .






			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> Another of your always Dishonest posts and/or wrong assumptions.
> 
> *Only Clowns from 'Afro-Studies' departments try the "Egyptians are Black" Nonsense. It's Not true... and you have nothing in sub-Sahara to point to... so you tried it.*


*
*
*nope...false equivalency. The rulers of KMT and Mizraim were of the same stock as the hunters and gatherers of inner Africa. Egypt is the name associated with the Greek Ptolemaic pharaohs..who ruled when the country was declining rapidly.*


*



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			So to sum up:
Your WHOLE post was MORE DISHONEST BS: presenting knowingly bad sampling as 'average', or "proof" ALL sub-Saharans could do it.
`
		
Click to expand...

* *not any more than all pink folks could do it. And your posts have been an exercise in futility...backed by charts having NO methodological currency .*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 7, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I've jumped out of planes many times without a parachute and survived.. The mathematical formula I used to assure my success was to make sure the plane was sitting idle on a runway before i jumped. I was able to calculate the risk quickly and easily in my head.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Except I was talking about a *flying *plane, stupid.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Well tecnically the planes flew at some point after I had jumped out of them. So whenever I knew one of the planes I'd jumped out of was flying overhead i could point at it and say i jumped out of that flying plane

.PS: i am being facetious on purpose just to
show how silly your anecdote is.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> I always find it funny that people who argue that Asians are doing great are never Asians themselves
> 
> Why is that ?


They're busy working?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


So is that a confession,?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I don't deny racism


So every problem on this planet is the result of racism-white supremacy. OK. We agree on that


bgrouse said:


> Black inferiority is a fact


So you believe that you are superior to black men ?


----------



## social philosopher (Dec 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.



Why is it that of all the races the blacks have the most problems. Problems with economics, education, culture. I see blacks as contained of a high degree of insecurity. They are all upset because they don't think that white's like them. I would really like to know what that is so important to them. Why don't they just do what they are going to do and not worry about it. Mostly in life you will find what you look for. If you look for discrimination you will find it. If you look for acceptance you will find that. How you perceive the world is the position you will take when you think. Think a certain way and your actions will mirror that and actually help create a "self fulfilling prophecy".


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

social philosopher said:


> Why is it that of all the races the blacks have the most problems.



From my perspective the biggest problem blacks have is pink people like you.


----------



## Correll (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that of all the races the blacks have the most problems.
> ...




That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 8, 2017)

... as would having a black president ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > social philosopher said:
> ...



You belong to the group of pink people that arent very smart so your ignorance is expected.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > social philosopher said:
> ...


What doesn't make any sense...that You're pink or that your race is toxic to the earth and everthing on it?


----------



## Correll (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




I'm white, thanks for asking, dickhead, and you can shove your racism up your ass.


The problems of black Americans are not from White Americans.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We beg to differ. You pink simians are a virus upon the earth.


----------



## Correll (Dec 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Your hate and racism is noted. It makes you a racist and a moron.


Hey, what was the color of the person that invented the computer? You know, the thing you spend so much time typing on.

Hint:


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Stop lying and look in the mirror. You're pink.
Don't expect me to empower you with in your "white "lies.
And you pink devils and your materialistic greed is at the root of most evils that infect mankind. You are mammon incarnate.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Mark Dean is Black. Why do you ask?


----------



## Correll (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




IF you think that white people invented, or were even better at Greed, then all you did there was reveal yourself to be a completely moron.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn't say pink people like you invented greed but you have exploied the citizens of the world more than any other demographic.
Most of the worlds resources are consumed to maintain the orpulent lifestyles of western tycoons and oligarchs ...but even the trickle down spoils that you and I thrive on is part of that dynamic.


----------



## Correll (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





THe Age of Empires ended generations ago, get over it.


These days, anyone that doesn't want to see us resources are welcome to keep them to themselves and fuck off.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Think again. The age of empires never ended it was just transformed into a global oligarchy where 10 percent of the human populatulion controls or owns most of the known wealth.

When you said nations are free to keep their resources you displayed extreme naivete or
Just plain ignorance. Hopefully you don't vote.
I'll educate you enough to get you started on researching our traditional exploitive foreign policies. Toppling democratically elected leaders who don't want to cooperate with our
bold initiates to extrsct their resources and replacing them with pro-west shills is old hat. 
And our obsessive international fight to stop the spread of communism. Is really a front to ensure we continue to have unfettered access to resources almost anywhere in the world..
The murder of Omar Khaddifi, Libya's former strongman,  was orchestrated and supported. by the UN because Khaddfi was tryi g to unify Africans in creating their own pan African economic system..
He had to be stopped because a self reliant
United Africa would threaten the wealth and power of western oligarchs and all those occupying the socio- economic strata below them.

Sadly, president Obama was involved...and that diminished him in my opinion.
But, in any case, the nations of Africa
are not free to control their own resources


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that of all the races the blacks have the most problems.
> ...


Did I miss it when Zimbabwe became a paradise?


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I don't deny racism
> ...


You and your turd-colored brethren. Not sure whom else you mean by "we."





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Black inferiority is a fact
> ...


I believe that whites are statistically superior to blacks in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a modern civilization.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ...
> And you don't have a clue as to when or how those IQ values were determined. Thats what gullible racist shills do  ..you .look for propaganda that fits your prejudiced world view and there are plenty of propagandists [/COLOR]out there making a living providing it for you.


(I turned off your Juvenile Rainbro colors in response)

*ALL IQ Data for 50+ YEARS says the same thing.*
*Asian>White>Black*

*Only YOU in your DISHONESTY and Obtuseness want to compare the top 2% of Blacks/Afros/IMMIGRANTS to whole other populations/Countries/Continents.*
That's ALL you got to say in those goofy long posts. 
NOTHING else.



			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> A*nd you still haven't shown the methodology behind that cumulative African 70 IQ and who did the testing *


*ALL METHODOLOGIES possible, including NON-Lingual ones.

Always the Same
Asian>White>Black

Adjusted for Socioeconomic.. the SAME
Mongoloid>Caucasoid>Negroid.
*
More on Methodology:

*Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic *
*Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic *
News-Medical.net

...*Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even AFTER matching on maternal education and other variables,"* said Rushton. 
_"Therefore they CANNOT be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."_

*1. The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture.
Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa. 

4. Brain Size Differences. *Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth.
*By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks. *

*5. Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ Remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average Higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score Lower. *The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

*10.* Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do Not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. *No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.*

[... 6 More at link...]​You lose again CLOWN.
*Your ONLY Data?*
*You keep making DISHONEST and DOPEY comparisons of the top 2% of Afros/Immigrants, to 100% of Whites.*
While I have posted ALL the Macro-Data.

`


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2017)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You pink mutants need some new material. Everything you have posted has been thoroughly debunked even by members of your own race. You poor sad pink monkey.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I believe that whites are statistically superior to blacks in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a modern civilization.


By your logic Asians would be statistically superior to Caucs in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a modern civilization...right? Am I missing something here? After all, the Chinese enjoy the dinstinction of having the oldest active civilization in the world. Theirs began some 5000 years ago .Ancient African.and ME civilizations started earlier but declined and 
disappeared in the wake of the Arabian conquests.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 8, 2017)

[



abu afak said:


> You lose again CLOWN.
> *Your ONLY Data?
> You keep making DISHONEST and DOPEY comparisons of the top 2% of Afros/Immigrants, to 100% of Whites.*
> While I have posted ALL the Macro-Data.



You seem to be confused about what i wrote comparisons of African immigrants to others.
If the statistics show African immigrants have higher levels of academic attainment than other immigrants and natives...so be it. I don't give a fug about what percentage they are bsck home. The only dynamic important to me is the reality that Africans are overturning
 the stereotypes of mental inferiority. And they are competing with the brightest minds the world has to offer and winning. Your spurious 70 IQ distraction won't work. I don't buy that bunk for a moment. I think that there are millions of bright Africans who just haven't had the chance to. Be all rlthey can be for various reasons. Those now defying the odds are. just part of a succession of bright Africans whose.American born offspring are doing just as well.

Hold on bubba...you're getting overheated.
Your micro data still doesn't show who or how
an average  IQ of 70 was arbitrarily assigned to all of Africa. Much of which, according to you, is illiterate. You said you assumed that 
any illiterates found to test were given verbal versions. So I suppose an interpreter was necessary to do that...right? But have you found any verification of that? I doubt it.
So all you've done to substantiate your claims of general black mental inferiority is to regurgitate the debunked racist drivel in The Bell Curve. I think you also cited some stuff from Arthur Jensen and Rushton...both just as agenda driven as Murray and Hernnstein.

The rebuttals to your spurious assertions are everywhere. But the most notable work in that regard is _the mismeasurement of man_ by Stephen J. Gould.

"We pass through this world but once. Few tragedies can be more extensive than the stunting of life, few injustices deeper than the denial of an opportunity to strive or even to hope, by a limit imposed from without, but falsely identified as lying within."

You might not get much out of the preceding quote because you thrive on feeling superior to others who, ironically, could be superior to you in every way.

Here is Guold again:

"Errors of reductionism and biodeterminism take over in such silly statements as “Intelligence is 60 percent genetic and 40 percent environmental.” A 60 percent (or whatever) “heritability” for intelligence means no such thing. We shall not get this issue straight until we realize that the “interactionism” we all accept does not permit such statements as “Trait x is 29 percent environmental and 71 percent genetic.” When causative factors (more than two, by the way) interact so complexly, and throughout growth, to produce an intricate adult being, we cannot, in principle, parse that being’s behavior into quantitative percentages of remote root causes. The adult being is an emergent entity who must be understood at his own level and in his own totality. The truly salient issues are malleability and flexibility, not fallacious parsing by percentages. A trait may be 90 percent heritable, yet entirely malleable."
Stephen Jay Gould, The Mismeasure of Man


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that whites are statistically superior to blacks in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a *modern *civilization.
> ...


What part of *modern *don't you understand?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Are you saying Japa, China,Taiwan or South Korea aren't modern civilizations?


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I'll ask again since it apparently went over your head. What does having an OLD civilization (China) and especially an old _and failed/declined_ civilization (Ancient Africa) have to do with running a modern civilization? You brought up those two examples and I want to know why.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I believe that whites are statistically superior to blacks in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a modern civilization.


I never asked you that. You being the superior white man with the superior IQ should be able to understand this.

I asked

Do you think you are superior to black men ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I'll ask again since it apparently went over your head. What does having an OLD civilization (China) and especially an old _and failed/declined_ civilization (Ancient Africa) have to do with running a modern civilization? You brought up those two examples and I want to know why.


Because today is built on yesterday and tomorrow is built on today.

Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.

For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.

Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.999999% of white people have invented nothing.

White inventions or contributions say nothing about white people having any sort of special gift because if they did, they would have been on top for thousands of years, not just hundred

So called white western contributions (And let's be clear white people stole many inventions from others) are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.

The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.


----------



## Correll (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




1. There is no united oligarchy controlling the world's resources.

2. Deposing rulers who don't want to sell, is very old, and not done any more, not for a long time.

3. Khaddifi was bubbling incompetence by our leadership. Don't try to find sense there.

4. Communism was a real threat. SOrry your side lost. Deal with it.


5. LOL!!! Africa? A threat? Sure, that's was the fear...NOT.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 9, 2017)

Correll said:


> 1. There is no united oligarchy controlling the world's resources.


All the resources in the world or certainly the majority of them are controlled by the white supremacist and every problem in this world is the fault of white surpemacy or has it's roots in white supremacy.

And if I'm wrong. Name me a problem on this planet that affect human beings that has zero to do with white supremacy.


Correll said:


> 3. Khaddifi was bubbling incompetence by our leadership. Don't try to find sense there.


Khaddifi was killed because he was trying to create a central African bank so all the wealth of Africa goes in the pockets of African. So white people killed him.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. There is no united oligarchy controlling the world's resources.
> ...


Khaddafi was killed by his own people who found him hiding in a sewer pipe. 

It must really burn to have to eat the white man's food because black people can't grow enough food for their own people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 9, 2017)

[





Mudda said:


> Khaddafi was killed by his own people who found him hiding in a sewer pipe.


As I say Khaddifi was killed by white supremacist because he was trying to create a central African bank. Any black nation that tries to break free from white supemacy has to be destroyed. This is what also what happened in Haiti where white people (White supremacists) created the Earthquake. The same way whites created Aids .and Ebola. The same way all way the famines in Africa are the results of white people (white supremacists)

The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan

And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans. Who control Coltan deposits over there ? Apple and other western corps.

_That's white supremacy_

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

_That's white supremacy_

The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.

The USA alone (5% of the world population) consume 30% of produced African natural resources which they purchase at bargain prices or for virtually nothing as debt payback.

In contrast, local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks of interests and the debt itself. Corruption does the rest.

The resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
_
That's white supremacy_

Another byproduct the West is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get some more positive votes at the next UN assembly.

_That's white supremacy_

You name the problem, the disease, the corruption that is happening anywhere on the planet and it's a pretty safe guess that white people (White supremacist) are behind it.


Mudda said:


> It must really burn to have to eat the white man's food because black people can't grow enough food for their own people.


Most of the food is grown in non white nations. But yes. White people control most of food in the world because we live in a system of white supremacy. That also means that white people are to blame for every problem in the world involving human beings.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" in Haiti where white people (White supremacists) created the Earthquake" 

How exactly? We shook the island?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


The original premise being discussed was  you thought pinks were statistically
superior intellectually to blacks in terms of running a modern civilization. My bottom line in that regard is that modern civilization exists in varying degrees all over the planet. Pink men aren't running civilization. The very notion of that is absurd. And since you introduced the prerequisite of intellect as crucial to running your fanciful modern civilization,  I proposed, only in response to your insane notion that pink men run modern civilization,  that any culture, past or present,that is or was capable of building and managing and maintaining infrastructure: civil discipline, and social integrity would meet the sole prequisite of intellect neccessary to "run"
a modern or even a more advanced civilization. All of those examples I listed
would qualify.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Correll said:


> 1. There is no united oligarchy controlling the world's resources.



Then what do you think the roles of the IMF and World Bank are?  Those two nefarious entities are crucial to the implementation of
strategies aimed at destroying prosperity and
Infrastructure in developing nations. The end of colonialism on the African continent was replaced by a new kind of western exploitation. Arms sales to western friendly factions strained the already depleted coffers of fledgling nations. Loans to buy those tanks, planes and guns were arranged by the IMF/World Bank...but usuary , not altruism, was behind it all. The Contract  generally was essentially an economic death knell for the well being of hapless citizensin those countries.. Austerity was the key component of the plan. All tax money and monies generated to benefit the citizens was liened to repay the burdensome national debt to the IMF/World Bank.



Correll said:


> 2. Deposing rulers who don't want to sell, is very old, and not done any more, not for a long time



Saddam Hussein, and Khaddifi perished because of western perogatives.



Correll said:


> . Khaddifi was bubbling incompetence by our leadership. Don't try to find sense there.



I think you mean we should have left Khaddifi alone...if so...I agree.



Correll said:


> 4. Communism was a real threat. SOrry your side lost. Deal with it.


It appears that to millions of Africans...Western Capitalism is a bigger threat than Communism.



Correll said:


> LOL!!! Africa? A threat? Sure, that's was the fear...NOT.



A unified Africa could be a formidible economic juggernaut. With all the natural resources controled by a central pan African entity...Africa would be a worrisome problem to the west.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ..... Your spurious 70 IQ distraction won't work... Hold on bubba...you're getting overheated.
> Your micro data still doesn't show who or how
> an average  IQ of 70 was arbitrarily assigned to all of Africa. Much of which, according to you, is illiterate. You said you assumed that.,..


I previously posted Several Links for this info.
It's Not even in significant Dispute.
Much of it from the work of Richard Lynn who correlated 600+ IQ studies, of over 800,000 subjects done around the world, by people of all Races using many methods, including again, non-verbal tests.

A little seasoning on the debate for Beginner Clowns like you..

Those who Object to the "70", those Experts on the other side from Lynn, Jensen, etc, are people like Wicherts and Nisbett.
(_JESUS This is so over your little black head/smaller skull/complete Ignorance of the topic_)
are people like Wicherts and Nisbet who claim it considerably higher after their analysis (test bias etc), But still only 80!
And that's the PC Experts on YOUR side. The side you don't even know



			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> The rebuttals to your spurious assertions are everywhere. But the most notable work in that regard is _the mismeasurement of man_ by Stephen J. Gould.....
> Here is Guold again:
> "Errors of reductionism and biodeterminism....
> Stephen Jay Gould, The Mismeasure of Man


Unlike Cheap Black/White [only] Race Hustlers like you and SleepyAss, I come at this debate FROM Evolution/Science, not salacious Race-as-a-team-sport/the Nightly News 'Black/White/Cop.'

And Note no White people are Whining/Yelling "Racist", because Asians have higher IQs.
It's Blacks who scream because they are the planet's biggest failures.. so the truth as to Why really hurts.​
Unlike you, I am quite familiar with Gould, have cited him hundreds of times on Evolution, having nothing to do with Race.
ie, here:
"abu afak" "gould" usmessageboard.com site:www.usmessageboard.com - Google Search

Because you are Clueless on Evolution, and everything else in this debate, you would not be aware Gould's Leftist politics, and cite his only Screw up "MIsmeasure of Man."
The Lying book, a crushing blow to me as a fan of his.

Gould Cheated in his attempt to show 100+ year earlier work by Morton on Racial Skull volume differences (correlating with IQ) was wrong.

The Mismeasure of Science: Stephen Jay Gould versus Samuel George Morton on Skulls and Bias
Jason E. Lewis, David DeGusta, Marc R. Meyer, Janet M. Monge, Alan E. Mann, Ralph L. Holloway
PLOS
Published: June 7, 2011
The Mismeasure of Science: Stephen Jay Gould versus Samuel George Morton on Skulls and Bias

Our results resolve this historical controversy, demonstrating that Morton did NOT Manipulate data to support his preconceptions, contra Gould. In fact, the Morton case provides an example of how the scientific method can shield results from cultural biases.

*Box 1. Did Morton selectively report his data?
....
But Gould's claim, which has been repeated numerous times, is False.*

*Box 2. Did Morton manipulate his samples?
......
Clearly, Morton was Not manipulating samples *to depress the “Indian” mean, and the change was trivial in any case.. *In fact, the more Likely candidate for Manipulating sample composition is Gould himself..!*
..Morton's errors were random with respect to population. Individually, Morton's 3 most overmeasured skulls are an Egyptian Copt that Morton considered “Negro” (+12%), a Seminole (+8%), and a “Native African Negro” (+7%). *These results Falsify the claim that Morton physically mismeasured Crania based on his a priori biases.*

*Our Verdict
Our analysis of Gould's claims reveals that most of Gould's criticisms are Poorly Supported or Falsified.".."*

...This view has since achieved substantial popularity in “science studies”. *But our results Falsify Gould's hypothesis that Morton manipulated his data* to conform with his a priori views. The data on Cranial Capacity gathered by Morton are generally Reliable, and he reported them fully. Overall, we find that Morton's initial reputation as the objectivist of his era was well-deserved.​

So Gould's famous _'Mismeasure of Man'_ was a case of HIS Liberal/Left/PC Bias, and willingness to Cheat to achieve a result.

Scandalous, but alas still cited widely like so many other PC Old Wive's tales.

*And I might add, because you know NOTHING, you avoided/HAD to avoid things in my last post that devastate your empty position.
Things like Trans-racial adoption studies: where the IQ Hierarchy Remains despite Equalized upbringing.

You lose #168. *

`


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Because you are Clueless on Evolution, and everything else in this debate, you would not be aware Gould's Leftist politics, and cite his only Screw up "MIsmeasure of Man."
> The Lying book, a crushing blow to me as a fan of his.


I know that lying and deception is a prequisite for pseudo scientific BS. Tailored for the pink masses like you to make them believe they are superior to every black person they see.
The words in my sig show that LBJ recognized that long ago. Take heed and let those words sink in..for the authors of your
Pseudo- scientific propaganda have strived hard to mould you into the hegemonic puppet you are.
Gould's work in the _MIsmeasure of Man  _
Was completed years before African immigrants started to be noticed for their
academic achievements. I see the contemporary discovery of that reality as validation of Gould's premise.  And my optimism and faith in black people is heightened because of that validation.
It was reassuring to know that blacks like those posting here on USMB aren't an anomaly ; that any black population has in their gene pool those with the cognitive potential to make the world a better place for humanity. Keep in in mind that only a few relatively few really gifted people of any race from the distant past to the present
are responsible for civilizaion as it is today.
The Africans may have more potential genius that could be untapped. IQ tests of one generation can't be used to measure the intelligece of another...exceptional intelligence can pop up generations from
being introduced into a population. And diversity seems to be a factor in the process as well. Inbreeding degrades a community.
Just look what its done to the rednecks of Appalachia and the South.





abu afak said:


> And I might add, because you know NOTHING, you avoided/HAD to avoid things in my last post that devastate your empty position.
> Things like Trans-racial adoption studies: where the IQ Hierarchy Remains despite Equalized upbringing.



You're grasping for straws. The evidence of African intelligence is underlined by the academic achievement of African immigrants
The genes that affords them that ability are African genes. The distribution of those genes are unknown and unpredictable. Your Herculean efforts to detract from that fails.
But im not going to take credit for your defeat.
I'll let African genes...the same that spawned any genius found anywhere...before pink mutants arrived......I'll let those genes take the credit.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that whites are statistically superior to blacks in terms of intellect as it applies to living in and running a modern civilization.
> ...


Sure, I'd say I'm superior to most black men. I'm not denying the possibility that there are a few male or female blacks that are smarter.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ask again since it apparently went over your head. What does having an OLD civilization (China) and especially an old _and failed/declined_ civilization (Ancient Africa) have to do with running a modern civilization? You brought up those two examples and I want to know why.
> ...


They already did DNA testing. They were not sub saharans based on the evidence.

More evidence: if today is built on yesterday, it doesn't explain why modern Africa is a shithole. Where did all of this technology and intellect go?





> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.


So essentially, you're saying negroes built a fire first and whites did everything else from that point forward? It wouldn't help negroes run a *modern *civilization.





> Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.999999% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> White inventions or contributions say nothing about white people having any sort of special gift because if they did, they would have been on top for thousands of years, not just hundred
> 
> So called white western contributions (And let's be clear white people stole many inventions from others) are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.


Again, even if whites copied the negro using a rock to sharpen another rock, it wouldn't help the negro run a modern civilization and wouldn't undermine the white's ability to do so either.





> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.


Like I said, they did the DNA testing already. They were not sub saharans based on the evidence. As usual, you fail to learn from your mistakes just like blacks fail to move forward in their civilizations.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That makes no sense. You brought up *ancient *civilizations that started but declined and *disappeared* as proof that they *are *running *modern *civilizations?





> Pink men aren't running civilization.


They're not running all parts of the world, but they're certainly running the modern parts of the world where the likes of you like to live.





> The very notion of that is absurd. And since you introduced the prerequisite of intellect as crucial to running your fanciful modern civilization,  I proposed, only in response to your insane notion that pink men run modern civilization,  that any culture, past or present,that is or was capable of building and managing and maintaining infrastructure: civil discipline, and social integrity would meet the sole prequisite of intellect neccessary to "run"
> a modern or even a more advanced civilization. All of those examples I listed
> would qualify.


Ancient and disappeared African civilizations are NOT modern civilizations. I don't know how you're using the word, unless you have very low standards for what constitutes a well-run modern civilization. Well, they're low when you're discussing ancient Africa on this forum. When it comes to where you choose to live, I don't see you getting in line with others who look like you live in some of the current black African countries.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



What is so great about modern civilization.
43 million impoverished Americans probably don't share your sentiments. But give me several advantages modern civilization has over ancient civilizations besides cosmetic
facades and bright lights. Industrial pollution?
Ozone layer depletion? increased manifestations of cancer? Weapons of mass destruction?  Economic imperialism?
What does the whore of Babylon have to offer
when the developing nations of the world
rise to reclaim what is theirs and her suckling breasts run dry and wither away?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic  said:
			
		

> The original premise being discussed was you thought pinks were statistically superior intellectually to blacks in terms of running a modern civilization. My bottom line in that regard is that modern civilization exists in varying degrees all over the planet.





			
				bgrouse said:
			
		

> That makes no sense. You brought up *ancient *civilizations that started but declined and *disappeared* as proof that they *are *running *modern *civilizations?


Well, no..what i posted makes sense. But your
chopped version of my post doesn't make sense.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You're certainly dumber than any of the blacks posting on USMB.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


...says the guy who stays here in a majority "pink" country. You're hilarious!





> 43 million impoverished Americans probably don't share your sentiments. But give me several advantages modern civilization has over ancient civilizations besides cosmetic
> facades and bright lights. Industrial pollution?
> Ozone layer depletion? increased manifestations of cancer? Weapons of mass destruction?  Economic imperialism?
> What does the whore of Babylon have to offer
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> What is so great about modern civilization.
> 43 million impoverished Americans probably don't share your sentiments.


Aside from a few homeless people and drug addicts nobody in America lives in poverty


----------



## LOIE (Dec 9, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is so great about modern civilization.
> ...


I believe a simple google search for recent poverty statistics will prove this to be an absolutely untrue statement.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 9, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I believe if you simply stepped out of this country for once in your life you’d know it’s a very true statement


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPUblic1 said:
			
		

> What is so great about modern civilization.





			
				bgrouse said:
			
		

> ...says the guy who stays here in a majority "pink" country. You're hilarious!



The pink majority isn't all RW bigots like you.
That is one of myriad factors that kept me here all these years. But even so...your numerical majority is shrinking fast.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is so great about modern civilization.
> ...


You need to get out more and look around.
The sheltered world you live in shields you from the skid row experience. An experience that would open your eyes should you visit Appalachia and the back alleys of Urbania.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I have stepped out of this country and set foot in places like Panama, Mexico South Korea
and YORE-URP.  The poverty.of Panama and Mexico was. more starkly apparent than the other two listed but. I've seen the same hopeless in America every where I've gone.
Socialism made a positive difference in YORE-URP but the.poor of so-called capitalist nations fare worse. Of course the USA is also socialist. but less so than Europe. And that difference is apparent when we see  ubiquitous poor people sleeping on heating vents and pushing shopping carts filled with all they own. You don't see that in Europe.
And while the projects of Mexico are made of cardboard boxes...at least the people living in them own the boxes...if not the land...such is the legacy of capitalism there.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 9, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JQPUblic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, your post makes no sense. You're saying you stay because the white majority is shrinking (and turning the country into Detroit/Zimbabwe), but you won't move to a country like Zimbabwe or another African shithole, *where that has already been accomplished* (and look how that turned out).

The bottom line is negroes are stupid and incapable of running a modern civilization and you, like many other blacks, prove it repeatedly. You know it's true, but instead of admitting it, you grasp at straws and make nonsensical posts.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPUblic1 said:
> ...


Your blind idiotic racism is what makes no sense. Actually, I pity you because you feel some sense of superiority is associated with pink skin and other physical characteristics shared with much of the animal kingdom.

You certainly aren't an example of Cauc superiority. But you take credit for what more erudite and smarter Caucs have accomplished. Without those key innovations or ideas of gifted individuals you'd still be
living in a cave somewhere. 
Guess what, fool... The same genes that make any human gifted originated in black Africa with the dawn of humanity.  Why would you think that the genes responsible for genius would have disappeared from the people that passed them on to all of humanity?  I can't fathom that . The same cognitive potential that originated in primal African minds  is still there.  And as stated previously...black African immigrants are validating that logic by excelling in academia both in the UK and the USA.

No IQ testing studies prepared western minds for bright Africans to dominate in the best universities of the western world. The genes for genius can be dormant for generations
and suddenly manifest in places thought to be beyond any educational attainment.

Test one generation and find no remarkable results. Test the next generation 20 years later in the same location and a number of bright individuals emerge. see my point?
I'm done...go on with your obsessive hate mongering and prejudice...I'll move on...


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


We're superior because of our intellects. Whites just happen to have more of it. It's not *because *we're white or pink, but there's a very strong correlation and many use that correlation to make educated assumptions about individuals as well as determining facts about groups of people.





> You certainly aren't an example of Cauc superiority. But you take credit for what more erudite and smarter Caucs have accomplished. Without those key innovations or ideas of gifted individuals you'd still be
> living in a cave somewhere.
> Guess what, fool... The same genes that make any human gifted originated in black Africa with the dawn of humanity.  Why would you think that the genes responsible for genius would have disappeared from the people that passed them on to all of humanity?


Maybe your primitive genes didn't have the "right stuff" for creating enough intelligent individuals to run a modern civilization, while whites happened to evolve these genes. That would work with your "black Africa origin" theory.





> I can't fathom that . The same cognitive potential that originated in primal African minds  is still there.  And as stated previously...black African immigrants are validating that logic by excelling in academia both in the UK and the USA.
> 
> No IQ testing studies prepared western minds for bright Africans to dominate in the besrmt universities of the western world. The genes for genius can be dornlmant for generations
> and suddenly manifest in places thought to be beyond eany educational attainment.
> ...


Are you referring to Affirmative Action placing more negroes in American colleges?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Sure, I'd say I'm superior to most black men.


OK. Dude. You don't really believe you are superior to black men. You tell yourself that. But you don't believe it deep down.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. There is no united oligarchy controlling the world's resources.
> ...




THere are barely 8,000 white supremacist  in this country.

THe vast majority of people you call white supremacist are just white people you are smearing with your racism.


And they are not in any unified oligarchy.




Correll said:


> 3. Khaddifi was bubbling incompetence by our leadership. Don't try to find sense there.


Khaddifi was killed because he was trying to create a central African bank so all the wealth of Africa goes in the pockets of African. So white people killed him.[/QUOTE]




Khaddafi was killed because an incompetent American President and his incompetent sec of state wanted to look tough for domestic political purposes.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> THere are barely 8,000 white supremacist  in this country.
> 
> THe vast majority of people you call white supremacist are just white people you are smearing with your racism.


When I think of a white supremacist I think of a Ellen DeGeneres. I think of Tom Hanks. I think of nicest acting white people you could find.

White supremacy has little to do with emotions and hate. The white media likes push the American History X  or Django version of a white supremacist. But they are so cartoonish, that's it's hard to take them seriously. Sure they exist, but white supremacists are normal people.

All white people understand that they have a duty to uphold white supremacy and they do that in their thought, speech and action.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THere are barely 8,000 white supremacist  in this country.
> ...





I made a point about how tiny white supremacist are in this country. That is the reality.


You make the point that you consider more white people to be racist.

YOu don't offer reasons, or anything to support that, other than your racist assumptions about white people.

Do you understand the concept of circular reasoning?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> .
> You make the point that you consider more white people to be racist.
> YOu don't offer reason, or anything to support that, other than your racist assumptions about white people.


Because racism exists. That's my reason. Now that's either True or False. Either I'm lying 

And so are the millions of black people who talk about racism are lying. 
And all the books written on racism are lying 
And all the studies and surveys about racism are lying 
And all the speakers who speak about racism are lying 
And all the songs about racism are lying 
And all the videos about racism are lying 
And all the groups set up to tackle racism are lying
Stop being stupid or are you being stupid on purpose ? Racism is very well understood at an academic level

Now you can accept that as the truth or you can do what most whites do in the face of the evidence, that is, say it's black people's fault and come with the usual arguments

"Black have a high violent crime rate"
"black have a low IQ"
"Blacks need to stop whining"
"White are great. Look at their inventions"
"Blacks are fked up. Look at Africa !!"
"It's not racism. Look at Asian"
"Africans sold there own into slavery"

The choice is yours


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Do you realize that none of that supports your claim that racism "exists"? 

At best what you did there was the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Popularity.




> Now you can accept that as the truth or you can do what most whites do in the face of the evidence, that is, say it's black people's fault and come with the usual arguments
> 
> "Black have a high violent crime rate"
> "black have a low IQ"
> ...





I'm not sure what you are referring to, when you say, "it" is black people's fault.


THe OP is that the success of asians is proof that America is not racist.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I'd say I'm superior to most black men.
> ...


If I thought blacks were superior, I'd move to one of their black utopias in Africa, like Zimbabwe. And so would you and the other negroes arguing on this forum.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Excuse me, jack hole, but I've seen poverty up front and close.  I've been to third world countries.  I've stood in a village where people were living in shacks made out of thin strips of sheet metal, no plumbing, children running around in bare feet, and goats and chickens standing in the middle of the only the dirt path in and out of the village they consider to be a "road," so when you see conditions like that here in the States let me know.  Sheltered, privileged people such as yourself have no fucking idea what poverty is.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


As you can see, Essien (and friends) are Not even capable of debate.
They deal/'reply' in goofy and illogical generalizations/deflections/*non sequiturs*. Let's call them 'sub-Saharanisms.'

Thus, unwittingly and ironically, settling one of the very issues being debated in the string.

`


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 10, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


He knows. That's why he stays in a white country while whining about whitey.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



There are be varying degrees of poverty around the world; but, in America,   income level determines who is  or who is not impoverished. You may choose to be dismissive of poverty in the USA  because of  worse conditions you've seen elsewhere... but no one cares.  Any problems caused by the poverty here need to be addressed before we go traipsing  off on a global  crusade elsewhere.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Whitey is a fictional character.  Pinkie is real. Thats YOU! Now that I have  corrected your lie there...let's move on to the  next one. I stay in the country of my birth working  with all Americans who wish to uphold  the egalitarian guarantees of the Constitution for everyone... not just RW Cauc males.  Now do you understand>????


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> If I thought blacks were superior, I'd move to one of their black utopias in Africa, like Zimbabwe. And so would you and the other negroes arguing on this forum.


It does not matter. You don't believe you are superior to black men. The same is true of abu afak, Taz,


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 11, 2017)

abu afak said:


> As you can see, Essien (and friends) are Not even capable of debate.
> They deal/'reply' in goofy and illogical generalizations/deflections/*non sequiturs*. Let's call them 'sub-Saharanisms.'
> 
> Thus, unwittingly and ironically, settling one of the very issues being debated in the string.








Is this you ?

You know what's funny ?

Even though white guys convinced women around the women that Asian men are the world’s Least Fuckable Man.

You still wanna hate on black people ?

It's not black people that have convinced women to not want Asian men for anything except the occasional help on a computer or numbers-related problem.
It's not black people who are making your own Asian females are producing half-white babies at a spiraling rate. 

It's not black people who have created names about Asians like “yellow people,” and “Chinks” and “gooks”
It's not black people who always make sure that Asian couples are never portrayed as the most socially desirable couples in white movies and TV shows. In fact, they don’t even exist.
It's not black people who make sure Asian women are seldom if ever lifted above the white female in movies and televisions as the most beautiful.
It's not black people who make sure that “Asian” nations are still colonized by European nations, like South Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Vietnam, etc.
It's not black people, who do what white people do that is, have many private white clubs and golf courses where Asians are not allowed to join or play on.
White people still elevate other white people above all Asians when it comes to the best paying jobs and positions of power and political offices.

*If whites believed Asians were superior, they would put Asians in charge of everything.*

Sure white people (white supremacists) may say Asian have high IQ's but they still type-cast Asian males as nerdy and effeminate. So that’s one way to get around the Asian IQ roadblock and maintain white supremacist ideology.

Plus Asian culture is really just a borrowed and stolen African culture. Martials arts, cuisine, music, philosophy and religion are just a few things that Asian got from Africa .

The Chinese are also moving back to South Africa in droves because that is where many of them are from. If you look at the Mandarin language or even Japanese dialects you will see the similarity between them and African language.

When you looked at Nelson Mandela (R.I.P) you can clearly see the Chinese in him






It's not black people in the US who have told Japan that they can’t build anything (even a convenience store) in the U.S. without permission from US government.

Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to remove them.

Japan has good reasons to want those bases to leave. They know if or when a nuclear war breaks out between Russia and the U.S. that those military bases in Japan puts the Japanese right in the cross-hairs of the Russian military.

More evidence that racism/white supremacy is a global system, not a bunch of prejudiced kooks running around “hating” people. It is a SYSTEM that in no way whatsoever can ever be compared to what so-called “racist” black individuals could even dream of doing.

*You don't know who your dealing with.*

Chinese Army ? Japanese Army ?






The white supremacist looks and says "*Been there. Seen it. Done it*"






When it comes to blacks and Asians, to compare a people whose identity and nation and culture have been intact for over a 1000 yrs and is still intact with a people who were enslaved for 500 years and in the process were robbed of their identity, culture, nation, land, religion, and ability to govern their own lives under their own national banner, flag, and land is just plain stupid.

Especially when those same (black) people are still under attack by white supremacists who seem to devote the majority of their time and energies to making sure black people stay inferior via inferior living environments, education, healthcare, food quality, water quality, unemployment, endless promotion of destructive programming and stereotyping via the white mainstream media (TV and films and music they control), deliberate drug infestations,and police terror tactics, and excessive and unjust incarcerations,

You come at me and IM2, JQPublic1 and Asclepias with fake unapologetic pride.  Look !!! II'm Asian. Look at our high IQ"






But you and I know better. You and I know that behind the veil it’s all just overcompensation for the feelings of worthlessness and self-hate engulfing you as a whole.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No its just proof that whites are more racist against Blacks.  If they had enslaved any other race for 310 years and legalized Jim Crow for another 90 you would have a point.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> THe OP is that the success of asians is proof that America is not racist.


OK then if what you say is correct then

Asians should be the norm against which everyone else is judged. We should all want to be like Asians and copy them. 
Asians should design the IQ tests by which the world is measured. 
Asian governments should overthrow the governments of non-Asian countries for their own good. Asians know best. 
We should get all of our ideas about other races and the world in general from Asian media. 
World history and world news should be mainly Asian history and Asian news.
Hollywood films, which are seen worldwide, should have mostly Asian heroes. They should be Asian even in cases where the original character was non-Asian, because that is what sells. 
For the same reason, they should make feel-good Asian Saviour films where a nice Asian person saves helpless White people. It is not racist, it is just business.
Fashion models should be mainly Asian.
Asian Americans should hold most of the top positions in US society: business, banking, government, media, education. Whites who do not like it can go back to Europe.
The Asian quota at top US universities should end, though maybe some non-Asians can be admitted for the sake of “diversity”
Non-Asian people should be looked down on, feared, laughed at, stereotyped, if not hated, shot, locked up
If Asians should kill or wipe out Whites, it is not a big deal: Whites kill each other all the time. Look at Hitler and Stalin and all those creepy White American serial killers.
*Almost no White person seriously makes this sort of argument, *even though it follows from the “facts” and style of reasoning that White racists themselves use all the time. 

That is because deep down racism is not about fact but feeling.

If anti-Black racism came from IQ tests or crime statistics or affirmative action or Black pathologies or ill-mannered Black people, Whites would be racist against themselves Because all those arguments can be used against them too.

The irony is black people are so resilient that the system is afraid to let up its efforts. Black people are so ingenious in those areas we are allowed to compete that people all over the world mimic us.

Black people are so inspired that without our courage and determination there would be NO CIVIL RIGHTS for any non-white group, including Asians and that's what guys like abu afak seems to ignore and that includes admissions to universities, and the ability to eat at any restaurant or book a room at any hotel.

We are the ones who fought and died so that ALL non-white people would benefit. ,


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What he's saying is perfectly clear. When one of your buddies says "it is black people's fault, " they are blaming the victim for not overcoming obstacles Caucs have specifically designed to inhibit Black  progress collectively. The truth be told, Asians piggy backed off the Civil Rights initiatives started by blacks. Before that time, Cauc males dominated all of academia, enjoyed universal suffrage, and held all the good jobs and positions of authority. Asians were quietly ensconced in their coloful little communities
Just as blacks were.  But, admittedly, I'm not sure that Plessy vs Ferguson affected Asians
as much as it did blacks...yet the echoes of Cauc jingoism rang in their ears too.  On the eve of the Civil Right era the Vietnam war was raging and Asians were rarely seen beyond their Metropolitan enclaves. Then came the battering ram of Affirmative Action to knock down the door of suppression in hiring and educational opportunities.. Well...Asians and White women stepped through that door in greater numbers than Blacks did . Why, you will surely ask, did that happen? One quick answer would be that those two groups were targeted from the onset and that Blacks were simply useful tools for attaining that goal.

Blacks took the heat and were confronted with ubiquitous charges of being less qualified than Cauc competitors. Meanwhile, Asians and Cauc women satisfied the defining criierion of "underrepresented minority" and filled University seats and good paying jobs while blacks and real White people fought the battle in court and in the streets.. Asians were
no where to be seern in the Civil Rights struggle but when anti discrimination laws were passed they capitalized on the work done by MlK and White sympathizers who fought, bled and died right beside their blsck brothers. That kind of Caucasian  is the ONLY kind I recognize as WHITE.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Asians as a group were not in the Civil Rights struggle but they did have some that were not afraid to speak up.

Not Just A 'Black Thing': An Asian-American's Bond With Malcolm X


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



As I said, there is no real poverty here.  Even the homeless and the crack addicts have shelters and government assistance they could get if they really wanted it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 11, 2017)

abu afak said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring to, when you say, "it" is black people's fault.


I make my points very clear but all of sudden you act dumb with comments like this "I'm not sure what you"

I'll explain again

When the subject of racism comes, you shift the blame onto black people

Blacks are racist too.
You are the racist one.
I was beaten up/robbed/called names by blacks.
Blacks have a high crime rate.
Blacks have a low IQ
Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
Black parents do not care about education
You move the argument from what white people do to what you think other black people do. It's just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do.

You know perfectly well that whites benefit and blacks get screwed.

You either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.

If you can blame blacks, then racism is OK because those guys are just inferior. Right ? So that's where all your arguments stem from

So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that raises your self esteem, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I've heard that homeless shelters are hotbeds of violence and perversion. Many homeless persons feel safer living on the streets.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I don't think you are qualified to change the definition of poverty to suit your personal whims.  when you pit your personal assessment against that of social scholars  who  define poverty you lose every time. And not all poverty is framed in the context of  chemical or alcohol dependency.  Seniors, children and single mothers account for much of it but there are entire families mired in poverty in our inner cities and APPALACHIA.  There are the working poor who scramble to feed, clothe and shelter their families,,often sacrificing one need for the other and often, until Obamacare rescued them,  having no access to medical or dental care other than the emergency room.  AND THE FLINT MICHIGAN WATER CRISIS SHOWS THAT EVEN CLEAN WATER   for bathing and drinking is elusive for some.... and Flint is just one example. Healthy nutritious food is another. Fresh fruit and vegetables  are rare in inner city markets or  at food closets that hand out  artery clogging cheese and sodium packed processed meats with reckless abandon.  This is the lot of 43 million Americans of all races but mostly Caucasians. The face of poverty in America is a pink one. But the surrogate poster child has been black, put forth by  political opponents of the so-called welfare state to remove any sympathy  for the poor that might be generated by showing the truth.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


All those blacks, making the sacrifice, leaving their black utopia, possibly drowning, to uphold the Constitution of the United States!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> I don't think you are qualified to change the definition of poverty to suit your personal whims.



I am not the one changing the definition of poverty.  It's being changed by people like you who think poverty is government funded housing, food stamps, and a cell phone.



> AND THE FLINT MICHIGAN WATER CRISIS SHOWS THAT EVEN CLEAN WATER   for bathing and drinking is elusive for some.... and Flint is just one example.



Big government in action.  Flint is overwhelmingly a Democratic city, so what were the city leaders doing all these years besides paying lip service to claiming they care about poor people.  Furthermore, the EPA is largely left wing organization and they were telling the people of the city there was nothing wrong while bringing in bottled water for their employees to drink.



> This is the lot of 43 million Americans of all races but mostly Caucasians. The face of poverty in America is a pink one. But the surrogate poster child has been black, put forth by  political opponents of the so-called welfare state to remove any sympathy  for the poor that might be generated by showing the truth.



Of course there are more white people on welfare in this country in raw numbers seeing as how they make up 75% of the national population, but as a proportion of their population, blacks far surpass the welfare rate than any other group.

U.S. Poverty Statistics


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



The blacks on that raft are not US citizens. I am. POC have  sacrificed for and contributed to every positive aspect of American life. America is NOT a "white" country...


----------



## MaryL (Dec 11, 2017)

My father fought aganst the fascist. A poor white man. He got a purple heart. 1942, An Asian fascist tried to  kill him on the island  of Attu. He was shot  and he persevered. I am here NOW to witness.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 11, 2017)

↑


			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> I don't think you are qualified to change the definition of poverty to suit your personal whims.





			
				Dont Taz Me Bro said:
			
		

> I am not the one changing the definition of poverty. It's being changed by people like you who think poverty is government funded housing, food stamps, and a cell phone.



The only link I found supporting your view is from the heritage foundation; a right wing think tank known to be biased and  decidedly RW opinionated..  My views on the subject is based on reviewing reports from people and agencies who deal with poverty in this country. Arguably, though, both arguments may have some merit. When  poverty here is defined by living standards and compared  with that of 3rd world nations or even some European countries the Census Bureaus definition does seems rather shallow. But every region or district in the USA has a different measure of poverty; which, BTW, is calculated based on the cost of living in those areas. The poverty threshold in Alabama is different from the poverty threshold of Alaska or Hawaii. So a poor person living in Alaska may have a standard of living higher than regular non impoverished citizens of Germany but the impoverished person in Alabama may not.
I agree that poverty accompanied by squalor is relatively rare in the USA ... but the pain of poverty still haunts our cities and rural areas of Appalachia and the South and South West.







			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> THE FLINT MICHIGAN WATER CRISIS SHOWS THAT EVEN CLEAN WATER for bathing and drinking is elusive for some.... and Flint is just one example.





			
				Dont Taz Me Bro said:
			
		

> Big government in action. Flint is overwhelmingly a Democratic city, so what were the city leaders doing all these years besides paying lip service to claiming they care about poor people. Furthermore, the EPA is largely left wing organization and they were telling the people of the city there was nothing wrong while bringing in bottled water for their employees to drink.



'Taz you are being disingenuous. If I remember correctly you  engaged the lengthy discussion we had on Flint  when news of it broke.  You should know that although Flint elected a Democrat mayor and other city officials the entire municipal government was suspended by the Republican governor who placed an Emergency manager in charge. That EM was responsible switching the cities water supply to  toxic  untreated Flint River water...which subsequently caused a chemical reaction that intensified the process that allowed lead to leech from old lead pipes and poison the citizens of Flint. Sorry but the Repubs get the knock on that one.



			
				JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> This is the lot of 43 million Americans of all races but mostly Caucasians. The face of poverty in America is a pink one. But the surrogate poster child has been black, put forth by political opponents of the so-called welfare state to remove any sympathy for the poor that might be generated by showing the truth.





			
				Dont Taz Me Bro said:
			
		

> Of course there are more white people on welfare in this country in raw numbers seeing as how they make up 75% of the national population, but as a proportion of their population, blacks far surpass the welfare rate than any other group.
> U.S. Poverty Statistics



But the face of poverty is still a  Caucasian one because more of them are poor in raw numbers.
Proportions do not change the fact that more than 23 million non-HIspanic Caucasians are poor, and about  11 million Blacks...the rest are Hispanic and others.  Those 23 million poor Caucs and their families  don't want you or the politicians to use  11 million Blacks as a front for destroying programs that help them.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They're the citizens of likely whatever country they came from. That didn't stop them from leaving that country and it certainly doesn't stop you. What stops you is you don't want to live in a shithole. You know, as they do, that living in a white country is better. And yes, it is a white country, even if various farm animals (such as black people) were used on the fields in the past. It is the intellect of the lawmakers (among a few other things) that determines the general direction and environment of the country, not the species of farm animals used in the fields. So yes, it most certainly is a white country as far as our debate is concerned regarding general living conditions.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> They're the citizens of likely whatever country they came from. That didn't stop them from leaving that country and it certainly doesn't stop you. What stops you is you don't want to live in a shithole. You know, as they do, that living in a white country is better. And yes, it is a white country, even if various farm animals (such as black people) were used on the fields in the past. It is the intellect of the lawmakers (among a few other things) that determines the general direction and environment of the country, not the species of farm animals used in the fields. So yes, it most certainly is a white country as far as our debate is concerned regarding general living conditions.


Quick questions

If Africa is a shithole then why did they have to fight white people to get out of there?
Why don't you go back to South Ossetia, or Georgia and help your people where they seem to be having some war issues?
Why don't you walk up to black men and do the tough talk you do on here directly  to black men's face ? You are the one who claims that he is superior to black men. Right? Or are you scared of black men?


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





No, it just shows that the race baiting industry has been less successful destroying them.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.



not entirely-----but you did bring up important factors


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > They're the citizens of likely whatever country they came from. That didn't stop them from leaving that country and it certainly doesn't stop you. What stops you is you don't want to live in a shithole. You know, as they do, that living in a white country is better. And yes, it is a white country, even if various farm animals (such as black people) were used on the fields in the past. It is the intellect of the lawmakers (among a few other things) that determines the general direction and environment of the country, not the species of farm animals used in the fields. So yes, it most certainly is a white country as far as our debate is concerned regarding general living conditions.
> ...



your response is not particularly valid.     You are playing THUG.    The jerk
expressed an opinion------your response seems to be  "I AM BETTER THAN 
YOU ARE BECAUSE I CAN PUNCH OUT YOUR LIGHTS"-----nope...not
a valid response


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THe OP is that the success of asians is proof that America is not racist.
> ...


*
*

None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.

The does not justify any of the silly claims you make above.
*



			Almost no White person seriously makes this sort of argument,
		
Click to expand...

*


> even though it follows from the “facts” and style of reasoning that White racists themselves use all the time.
> 
> That is because deep down racism is not about fact but feeling.
> 
> If anti-Black racism came from IQ tests or crime statistics or affirmative action or Black pathologies or ill-mannered Black people, Whites would be racist against themselves Because all those arguments can be used against them too.




Whites do look down on stupid whites, and criminal whites and ill mannered whites.

In some cases less than we should, in others more than we should.




> The irony is black people are so resilient that the system is afraid to let up its efforts. Black people are so ingenious in those areas we are allowed to compete that people all over the world mimic us.




YOu've been allowed to compete in all fields for generations. 

The results are mixed. 





> Black people are so inspired that without our courage and determination there would be NO CIVIL RIGHTS for any non-white group, including Asians and that's what guys like abu afak seems to ignore and that includes admissions to universities, and the ability to eat at any restaurant or book a room at any hotel.
> 
> We are the ones who fought and died so that ALL non-white people would benefit. ,




It was the vastly white voters and politicians that decided, time and time again, to support civil rights for non whites.


This nation was 90% white in 1950. 

If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


----------



## cnm (Dec 12, 2017)

*



			Asian Americans are wealthier than white people...that would be impossible if America was racist
		
Click to expand...

*It's almost as though Jim Crow never happened and left no legacy. It's a miracle.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Since the dems gave up the fight, this nation has had a national consensus on HELPING blacks, not placing "obstacles" in their path.

Your excuses for your bigotry against Asians and Whites is noted and held against you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.
> The does not justify any of the silly claims you make above.


So if Asians are so successful then can you explain according to the LA Times a few years go they did a piece on the long duration of unemployment faced by Asian Americans.

White people and even Asians like abu afak use Asian Americans as an example of how “hard work and good cultural values” are all you need to make it in the U.S.

The "Asians are doing well. It's all blacks fault" is old and tired because if whites truly believed that Asians were superior or just so successful then why aren’t u demanding for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations? Why not flood the borders, since we could all benefit from a little more Asian genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place?


Correll said:


> YOu've been allowed to compete in all fields for generations.
> The results are mixed.


So are you claiming that racism does not exist ?



Correll said:


> This nation was 90% white in 1950.
> If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


So white people had a change of heart ? Yeah right.

Back in Jim Crow days whites wore racism on their sleeve

Like putting up signs on rest-room doors that said WHITES ONLY






Had black people sit at the back of the bus.






Black ppl could not attend white schools. Elizabeth Eckford needed armed guards to enter schools in the south or live in white neighbourhoods.






Blacks got the crappiest jobs (those advertised for NEGROES ONLY), and white ppl made it clear that, if you weren't white, you were going to be paid a lower wage.

Well all that got whites into trouble. Lawyers went to court and pointed out that the 14th Amendment doesn't allow for anyone to be treated differently because of their race.

So after a loads of court losses, demonstrations and riots, white people got the message

*If you're going to be a successful racist better find a way to do it with a smile on your face.*

"_Sure, you can live here in our neighbourhood; your kids can go to our kids' school. Why the hell not? We were just leaving, anyway._" and then ran like the devil to the suburbs.

At work, whites still get the best jobs, double the pay, and a seat in the front of the bus to happiness and success.

White people have rigged the system from birth, guaranteeing that black people will go to the worst schools, thus preventing us from admission to the best colleges and paving our way to a fulfilling life making your caffe lattes, servicing your BMWs, and picking up your trash.

*OH SURE*

A few slip by, you know, you get your Oprah's and people like that, but they pay an extra tariff for the privilege: Oprah getting kicked out of Swiss store because they assumed she's black and could never afford a 24 thousand bag, the black doctor driving his BMW gets pulled over continually by the cops; the black Broadway actress can't get a cab after the standing ovation; the black broker is the first to be laid off because of "seniority".

I take my hat off to you whites






You deserve an award for this. You talk the talk of inclusion, u celebrate the birthday of Dr King,u frown upon racist jokes and u never fail to drop a mention of "my friend - he's black..." and whites make sure you put your lone black employee up at the front reception desk so u can say, "See - we don't discriminate. We hire black people !!"


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.
> ...



 I'm sure there is a reason or reasons for that problem, but it does not change the over all trend.



> White people and even Asians like abu afak use Asian Americans as an example of how “hard work and good cultural values” are all you need to make it in the U.S.




That is the claim. 



> The "Asians are doing well. It's all blacks fault" is old and tired because if whites truly believed that Asians were superior or just so successful then why aren’t these you demanding for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations? Why not flood the borders, since we could all benefit from a little more Asian genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place?




1. Why would I want more competition?

2. We are being flooded with HI-B visa workers, and I want that to stop. I want those jobs for Americans. 

3. CEO'S are more about office politics than competence. 







Correll said:


> YOu've been allowed to compete in all fields for generations.
> The results are mixed.


So are you claiming that racism does not exist ?[/QUOTE]


Note how the words I used are so different than the words you used? There is a reason for that.

My meaning was different.


So, now, read the words I used, and try to string them together to get my meaning. 

DON'T try putting new words in place of mine. That will not give you my meaning, but destroy it.







Correll said:


> This nation was 90% white in 1950.
> If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


So white people had a change of heart ? Yeah right.[/QUOTE]


People and nations change policy. What part of that do you have trouble understanding? 





> You see, bk then whites wore racism on their sleeve. putting up signs on rest-room doors that said WHITES ONLY, black people sit at the back of the bus. Black ppl could not attending white schools or living in white neighbourhoods. Blacks got the crappiest jobs (those advertised for NEGROES ONLY), and white made it clear that, if you weren't white, you were going to be paid a lower wage.
> 
> All that sh*t got whites into a heap of trouble. Lawyers went to court and pointed out that the 14th Amendment doesn't allow for anyone to be treated differently because of their race. So after a loads of court losses, demonstrations and riots, white people got the message: if you're going to be a successful racist, better find a way to do it with a smile on your face.




The 14th Amendment, passed by white people people. 






> "_Sure, you can live here in our neighbourhood; your kids can go to our kids' school. Why the hell not? We were just leaving, anyway._" and then ran like the devil to the suburbs.



It is sad that integration led to ruining cities and schools. Of course people noticed and reacted accordingly.

THat's not racism, that's just dealing with the reality of the situation.


Also, houses are bigger and cheaper in the suburbs compared to the cities.





> At work, whites still get the best jobs, double the pay, and a seat in the front of the bus to happiness and success.



No, they don't. That is illegal. And there are whole industries set up to fall on anyone playing such a game like a ton of bricks.

Employers are TERRIFIED of even the weakest more bullshit accusation of anything like that. 


Because they know their are whole industries of people out there, who need to fuck people like them on a daily basis to justify their existence and salaries.




> White people have rigged the system from birth, guaranteeing that black people will go to the worst schools, thus preventing us from admission to the best colleges and paving our way to a fulfilling life making your caffe lattes, servicing your BMWs, and picking up your trash.




Nope. We want you to succeed and assimilate and get over your butthurt over the past.



> *OH SURE*
> 
> A few slip by, but they pay an extra tariff for the privilege: the black doctor driving his BMW gets pulled over continually by the cops; the black Broadway actress can't get a cab after the standing ovation; the black broker is the first to be laid off because of "seniority".
> 
> ...






None of that is real.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


No this is not a "white" country you pink mutant. The Civil Rights Era changed that paradigm and empowered POC to share the same rights of civil ownership you enjoy.
Having been born here I'm not about to give up my birthright because YOU think I should. That's not an option for me anymore than it is for you. I'm commited to fight for what's mine 
and for the future of my descendants.I'd rather make YOU leave. Go to Norway, Greece, or Russia...America is becoming too diverse for you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You know, as they do, that living in a white country is better.



Belarus is awesome.....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


Jim crow didn't end...it just evolved in to James Crow esquire...


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> your response is not particularly valid.     You are playing THUG.    The jerk
> expressed an opinion------your response seems to be  "I AM BETTER THAN
> YOU ARE BECAUSE I CAN PUNCH OUT YOUR LIGHTS"-----nope...not
> a valid response


I never said I was better than anyone bgrouse claims he is superior to black men.


bgrouse said:


> Sure, I'd say I'm superior to most black men


He's the one who does the tough talk. So I'm like "OK. So why doesn't he back it up ? Why doesn't he say what he says on here to black men's face ? Why doesn't he go out slap black men down ?


----------



## LOIE (Dec 12, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


These things are easier talked about then actually doing. Shelters ARE notorious for being dangerous and not well run, and to get assistance people must have government issued ID and a mailing address, which is hard to do if you are afflicted with an addiction, which by the way is an illness, not a character flaw. When you say "if they really wanted it," you must realize that when someone is addicted all they really want is the next high. They are not thinking rationally.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No. They were targeted as the model minority so whites could claim they werent really racists. Face it. You whites arent smart enough to fool anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.
> ...


Jim Crow evolved into the Prison Industrial Complex.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.
> ...





Jim Crow did end. YOur denial of reality is noted and dismissed.


My point stands. 


America was 90% white in 1950.



If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




We whites aren't working to maintain any racism, the consensus has been to work against it for generations.


Your dismissal of those efforts is noted. YOu have my thanks.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not of all of you. Only lowly poor stooges like yourself and the ones in power.  The vast majority of other whites benefit so they dont rock the boat. Very few are working to reverse the centuries of white affirmative action and racism.

No thanks needed.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





YOur words have no connection to reality. 


But I do appreciate your utter dismissal of their efforts. 


I mean, let's face it, they were fools blinded by idealism and hopes for a better future.


Now we have to wake the fuck up and deal with the unholy mess they created.


YOur racism and hate will be very valuable in that process. 


I mean this sincerely. 


Thank you. Keep up the good work.


I can't do it without people like you.


----------



## Votto (Dec 12, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.



Racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My words are reality incarnate. Your words are grounded (or should I say floating?) in white delusions. 

No problem your white delusions are easily dismissed.

You have no better future. You are recessive and ultimately your fate is to be absorbed back into the human population.

You cant wake up. You have been sold and embraced a delusion of superiority to fight your inferiority complex.. if you were to face your reality you would see mass suicides among your race.

Me pointing this out is not hate. Its casual observation and reporting of the facts.

Youre thoroughly welcome.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > They're the citizens of likely whatever country they came from. That didn't stop them from leaving that country and it certainly doesn't stop you. What stops you is you don't want to live in a shithole. You know, as they do, that living in a white country is better. And yes, it is a white country, even if various farm animals (such as black people) were used on the fields in the past. It is the intellect of the lawmakers (among a few other things) that determines the general direction and environment of the country, not the species of farm animals used in the fields. So yes, it most certainly is a white country as far as our debate is concerned regarding general living conditions.
> ...


Because there's nothing inherently "shitty" that makes the land in Africa worthless. It's the people (leaders especially) that make those countries shitty. Those people being negroes now.





> Why don't you go back to South Ossetia, or Georgia and help your people where they seem to be having some war issues?


Because it's better here. Now, if I lived in Zimbabwe or some other negro shithole, then I certainly would go there at the very least.





> Why don't you walk up to black men and do the tough talk you do on here directly  to black men's face ? You are the one who claims that he is superior to black men. Right? Or are you scared of black men?


I don't talk tough, I talk intelligently. Obviously, you and your brethren don't understand that so it would be a massive waste of my time.


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If nonblacks left, this country would probably turn into a shithole like Zimbabwe. Then you'd try to get into those white countries like the black refugees are trying to do now. In other words, it wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


If nonwhites had not been in this country it would still be a english penal colony. Give everyone a break. You cacausoids cant do anything without fucking shit up.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


The US isnt a white country you inbred monkey.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


When did Jim Crow end? Surely you can point to some notable  event that signaled the end of it. And if we are going to have an intelligent  discussion on this matter we need to agree on the social markers that show whether or not changes have been broad enough to qualify as evidence one way or the other.

Thus far your only proof has been to point to the year 1950 with some bizarre notion that Caucasian population size  in that year had something to do with Jim Crow.  I can't see the nexus...


----------



## bgrouse (Dec 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's a majority white, majority white-led, white government theory-based country. You can split hairs all you want, but the bottom line is the negroes are drowning to get out of countries that are more heavily populated (as a percentage of the total population in those countries) and led by blacks to get to those that are less so.

You think America is led by dumbasses like this?


They're fortunately just a novelty to make liberals happy. If those kinds of idiots ruled the country, our money would look like this:


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope Jim Crow evolved into heavier police presence in Black communities along with planting of evidence, murders, harassment and subsequent high arrest rate..


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Frankly, I was not advocating the departure of  key Caucasians, Blacks or Asians who accept the melting pot scenario set in motion years ago. But no one will miss YOU! You aren't one of the shakers and movers...you're no more  important to  the well being of this nation than the homeless guys sleeping on the heating vent.

But to respond to your fanciful science fiction  tale of Caucasians disappearing  leaving Blacks to take over. Here is my take on that. The Black population would be  too small to take over the entire country.  The large metropolitan areas wouldn't have enough people to run them...not because of incompetence but just due to lack of people.

what would you do if you were among 40 million people who survived some national disaster that left every thing in tact but killed most of the population?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



NEWSFLASH:  Just fort your information I just found this story. You may want to rethink your notion that real poverty doesn't exist in America.  The U.N. has released a report following eyewitness reports  of 3rd world type poverty in Alabama.

_Updated_ | A United Nations official investigating poverty in the United States was shocked at the level of environmental degradation in some areas of rural Alabama, saying he had never seen anything like it in the developed world.

"I think it's very uncommon in the First World. This is not a sight that one normally sees. I'd have to say that I haven't seen this," Philip Alston, the U.N.'s Special Rapporteur on extreme poverty and human rights, told Connor Sheets of AL.comearlier this week as they toured a community in Butler County where "raw sewage flows from homes through exposed PVC pipes and into open trenches and pits."

The tour through Alabama's rural communities is part of a two-week investigation by the U.N. on poverty and human rights abuses in the United States. So far, U.N. investigators have visited cities and towns in California and Alabama, and will soon travel to Puerto Rico, Washington, D.C., and West Virginia.

U.N. officials touring rural Alabama are shocked at the level of poverty and environmental degradation


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...


Actually, if you read the statistics, what they say is that Asian Americans work harder, longer hours, and are more committed to economic improvement than other races.

I suggest you take a look at the GROWTH curves and ask why the Asian American curve increases, while whites remain static, and blacks actually regress. (I'll give you a hint - look at their education curves, as well. They directly parallel the growth curves)


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


May have something to do with their propensity to cheat on tests.

How Sophisticated Test Scams From China Are Making Their Way Into the U.S.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Oh yeah ... that's it. That's definitely it.

Just keep deluding yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


You have to cheat to get ahead. Whites legislated themselves 400 yrs of affirmative action then fell asleep at the wheel. Asians swooped in and outcheated them.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh yeah ... that's it. That's definitely it.

Just keep deluding yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 13, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Delude myself? I've never told myself white boys like you know what youre talking about. Why would I do something stupid like that?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Actually your statistics are a bunch of garbage..

*'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*

A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:

"Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"

Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.

'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks

*Model Minority” Seems Like a Compliment, but It Does Great Harm*

For labels that sound so promising in tone, the “model minority” and “Asian advantage” stereotypes do nothing but render discrimination against Asian-Americans invisible.

Arguments of Asian cultural superiority often try to validate the model minority label: The success of Asian-Americans in the United States is “a tribute to hard work, strong families and passion for education.” Positive stereotypes about Asian-Americans are frequently seen as more beneficial than detrimental to the student psyche, in spite of research that these stereotypes harm Asian-American students' mental health and well-being.

The most poignant consequence of the model minority label is its failure to acknowledge socioeconomic and education disparities among the diverse range of communities categorized as Asian-American. Not all ethnic communities under the Asian-American umbrella are advantaged. Southeast Asian-Americans drop out of high school at an alarming rate; nearly 40 percent of Hmong-Americans, 38 percent of Laotian-Americans, and 35 percent of Cambodian-Americans do not finish high school. These Asian-American subgroups, along with Vietnamese-Americans, earn below the national average. Sweeping generalizations of Asian-Americans as the “privileged” and “successful” minority cannot replace unnerving disaggregated data that bring truth to the inequalities that many Asian-Americans face daily.

"Model Minority" Seems Like a Compliment, but It Does Great Harm - NYTimes.com
.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Because there's nothing inherently "shitty" that makes the land in Africa worthless. It's the people (leaders especially) that make those countries shitty. Those people being negroes now.


OK. So now your saying the land is not shitty. The people are. So all African people are shitty ? OK. What leaders of what countries in Africa are shitty ? And why are the people in Africa are shitty and what countries in Africa have the shittiest people and why ?


bgrouse said:


> Because it's better here. Now, if I lived in Zimbabwe or some other negro shithole, then I certainly would go there at the very least.


Your people are suffering over there. So why don't you go and help them ? Don't you want to support your people ?


bgrouse said:


> I don't talk tough, I talk intelligently. Obviously, you and your brethren don't understand that so it would be a massive waste of my time.


Well if you don't talk tough then what's the problem ? Just step to black man and say what you on here "negro shit-hole" etc and all that gangster talk you do. Why don't you do that to a black man's face ? Or are you scared of black men ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> If you weren't so stupid you'd realize my superior intellect is what keeps me from wasting time chatting with dumb animals on the street.


You don't believe you are superior black men and you know it.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Jim Crow laws - Wikipedia



*"Jim Crow laws* were state and local laws that enforced racial segregation in the Southern United States. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, these laws continued to be enforced until 1965. "


"These Jim Crow laws revived principles of the 1865 and 1866 Black Codes, which had previously restricted the civil rights and civil liberties of African Americans. Segregation of public (state-sponsored) schools was declared unconstitutional by the Supreme Court of the United States in 1954 in _Brown v. Board of Education_. In some states it took years to implement this decision. Generally, the remaining Jim Crow laws were overruled by the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, but years of action and court challenges have been needed to unravel the many means of institutional discrimination."




YOur pretense that you are so stupid that you didn't understand my point about the White Majority is dismissed.


You might be stupid, but you are not *THAT* stupid.




SOcial markers? LOL!! The Jim Crow laws were a collection of laws, that were repealed and/or no longer enforced.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2017)

Asian Americans prove the dictum that hard work and talent ultimately win out

They are excellent students who graduate from top universities at the top of their class. In the workplace, they perform excellently and earn high incomes

But they also demonstrate racist America. These top students and hard workers are underrepresented in top management and CEO positions. Those prime positions are still reserved for white males who graduated lower in their class


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Asian Americans prove the dictum that hard work and talent ultimately win out
> 
> They are excellent students who graduate from top universities at the top of their class. In the workplace, they perform excellently and earn high incomes
> 
> But they also demonstrate racist America. These top students and hard workers are underrepresented in top management and CEO positions. Those prime positions are still reserved for white males who graduated lower in their class



The only thing I will disagree with is that all of those that whites consider Asian do not prove this dictum.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Laws that are not followed do not count.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Know what your problem is? Idiots like you just don't pay close enough attention to detail.
Just because Jim Crow laws are no longer enforced doesn't mean  Jim Crow ended. That's like saying the Warren Court decision in 1954 ended segregation at the moment of the decision when it didn't.  Although the Separate but Equal doctrine was no longer the law of the land It took years of marching, more Anti- segregation legislation and bloodshed before some modicum of Integration was implemented universally in the USA.

Don't confuse enforcement of Jim Crow Laws with Jim Crow effects. The effects of Jim Crow still haunts us in many forms.
1. Cross check  disenfranchised millions of American minority voters just because they shared the same ethnic sounding names.

2. Gerrymandering neutralizes the voting power of districts populated by minorities.


Spoiler



Finally, fourteen States consider communities ofshared interests in redistricting. See All AboutRedistricting. These can include “social, cultural,racial, ethnic, and economic interests common to the
population of the area, which are probable subjects of
legislation.” Id. (citing Kansas guidelines).
2. Within these broad constraints and guidelines,
States are free to draw congressional district lines as
they see fit. Unfortunately, this freedom
Sims, 377 U.S. 533 (1964) (applying the principle to
state legislatures); Gray v. Sanders, 372 U.S. 368
(1963) (statewide offices).
The second federal criterion, the Voting Rights Act,
52 U.S.C. § 10301, et seq.7
, builds on the first: it
applies the Equal Protection Clause’s guarantee to
provide enhanced protection against the dilution of
minority votes. Section 2 of the Act prohibits, among
other things, any measure that “results in a denial or
abridgement of the right of any citizen of the United
States to vote on account of race or color.” 52 U.S.C.
§ 10301(a). The Act’s practical effect on redistricting
is a controversial and heavily litigated matter. See,
e.g., LULAC; Bush v. Vera, 517 U.S. 952 (1996);
Shaw v. Reno, 509 U.S. 630 (1993). But it means at
least that States may not draw districts in such a
way that minorities “have less opportunity than
other members of the electorate to participate in the
political process and to elect representatives of their
choice.” 52 U.S.C. § 10301(b); see Abrams v. John-
son, 521 U.S. 74, 90-91 (1997) 
leaves
ample opportunity for what Justice Fortas called
“the deliberate and arbitrary distortion of district
boundaries and populations for partisan or personal
political purposes.” Kirkpatrick v. Preisler, 394 U.S.
526, 538 (1969) (Fortas, J., concurring).



3. The Ferguson Effect: A scathing DOJ report summed up the racism and extortion  perpetrated upon black citizens of that town by the all Caucasian city government. Do i have to convince anyone that the Ferguson effect is still a way of life in many states.

My point? By any other name Jim Crow is still Jim Crow...AND the cusory removal of JC laws from the books has NOT removed it from the hearts and minds of Cauc racists


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.
> The does not justify any of the silly claims you make above.


For those who don't know when white supremacists say "_Lefties_" or "_Liberals_" what they mean is n.i.gger lovers. Only this time Correll is using the term that other white supremacists use to shame other whites for not being racist enough. But this time he's using the term that's normally reserved for other whites on to a black man ?







Even when you look at Asians (who white supremacist love to big up & not all of them are academically successfull, see the hmongs, P-I etc) they maybe are on average better educated than their whites due to cultural factors. But in America this doesn’t translate into greater financial success nor job security (as I have shown).

This is evident in the Ivy League’s admissions.

They (white supremacist) reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Asian. They apply these stereotypes because they do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?

Even the over 100 Historically Black Colleges and Universities (HBCUs) dedicated to the advancement of education for blacks. However of course white supremacy affects them due to allocation of funding and resources that generally favor historically white universities like the Ivy League.

Not to mention that African Americans tend to be in the poorest areas of America were resources, teachers and local area are usually substandard. But then whites supremacists say blacks are stupid. Well why go to such efforts to fk shit up ? I mean were just gonna mess up everything. Right ?

*White social domination makes sure white schools out compete with black schools. *

And even if black people do get the qualification. You really think that those white owned corps in silicon valley and Wall Street would gladly allow truck loads of black people in ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

Also as has been mentioned by IM2 or it could have been Asclepias (I'm not sure) Nigerian kids are out perform everyone in the USA and Canada but white privilege allows others to be more forgiving to white children who aren’t that serious about education and who make lots of mistakes. (Doing drugs and not getting caught, this happens a LOT. And slacking off a bit)

The lesson to take away from American education is that if you are white, you will get your due reward, and then some. If you are nonwhite, plan on working harder to get the same reward, if any at all.


Correll said:


> Whites do look down on stupid whites, and criminal whites and ill mannered whites.


*Yup and you're all three.*

Donald Trump and other rich whites don't give a fk about you. What ? You think you're on same team as Bill Gates, Warren Buffett fool ?

Let’s take the ultimate computer nerd. Mark Zuckerberg (Founder or Facebook)

Do you really think he got to where because of intelligence and hard work ?

He attended two of the most expensive and prestigious schools in the USA (Harvard, Phillips Exeter Academy). His success was due to his parents bank account and a bit a luck but had little to do with his intelligence and hard work.

It’s that simple. Everyone from Bill Gates to Warren Buffett needed a substantial amount of money to start up their companies.

Take the average drug dealer born in the ghetto and put them into an upper middle class family all of the sudden they’ll become a fortune five hundred CEO.

The same type of person that has the personality and skills to run a criminal entrepreneurship can easily run a legal one, but many will never have the opportunity that will allow them to earn the credentials necessary to do so.


Correll said:


> YOu've been allowed to compete in all fields for generations.
> The results are mixed.


Does racism exist ?


Correll said:


> It was the vastly white voters and politicians that decided, time and time again, to support civil rights for non whites.


You are just repeating what you have already stated. So I'll post a link to the reply I stated


Correll said:


> This nation was 90% white in 1950.


And this is the root of white racism. White genetic survival. Yeah whites will become half or roughly maybe 50% of the nation’s population by the latter part of the this century.

But the idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture and white people will be deculturated even when they are the norm.

White people will *STILL* be the largest single group *BY FAR* of any group in the United States.

This idea that whites can’t hang on at 50% when other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated

The idea that whites can’t do that at 50%, I mean, you must think white people are an incredibly weak-willed, or genetically defective, culturally retarded group of people if you think white people can’t maintain their own influence at 50%.


Correll said:


> If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


The problems facing black people in America are socially engineered by the system. The system is made by white supremacists for white people interest only.

All white people understand this. That’s why they get hostile when black ppl speak about this.

That’s why in Arizona whites overwhelmingly supported that resolution that banned ethnic studies for black children.

All whites, no matter how ordinary, cheerful or inoffensive they appear to be are extremely RACE-CONSCIOUS, and have a ZERO SUM GAME PREDATORY mindset whenever blacks are concerned.

I never expect anything good coming from a system dominated by white supremacists simply because educated black people = more competitors against their own white children.

So it’s never in white supremacists interest to provide better education to black children.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Also as has been mentioned by IM2 or it could have been Asclepias (I'm not sure) Nigerian kids are out perform everyone



 it was just little ol me'...


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> it was just little ol me'...


OK. My bad. I knew it was you or IM2 or Asclepias that I read about the Nigerian kids success in education


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Asian Americans prove the dictum that hard work and talent ultimately win out
> 
> They are excellent students who graduate from top universities at the top of their class. In the workplace, they perform excellently and earn high incomes
> 
> But they also demonstrate racist America. These top students and hard workers are underrepresented in top management and CEO positions. Those prime positions are still reserved for white males who graduated lower in their class


Its like I said. Asians are propped up as the model minority so whites can pretend they arent racist. The real test however is the lack of Asians in the positions of leadership.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Asian Americans prove the dictum that hard work and talent ultimately win out
> ...



Asians rise quickly when they remain in working level and middle management positions

But when it comes to filling top executive slots, they are viewed as not having the "right stuff" and are bypassed by white males

Japanese, S Korean and Chinese corporations all have Asians as top executives and CEOs. These companies routinely outperform American companies. Those CEOs are also paid significantly less than American CEOs


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...






Jim Crow laws were ruled against back in 60s. Sure it took some time to actually enforce the decision. Nixon did a lot of the desegregation of schools, for example.


BUt that was done. 


Today, the national policy is a witch hunt against discrimination against blacks. WHole industries of lawyers and government officials sit around all day waiting for an opportunity to justify their existence and paychecks by fucking some poor schmuck who committed the crime of being accused.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.
> ...



When I say liberals, I mean liberals. 

You can shove your slander up your ass.

I'm using it against you, because politically you are a liberal. You moron.





> Even when you look at Asians (who white supremacist love to big up & not all of them are academically successfull, see the hmongs, P-I etc) they maybe are on average better educated than their whites due to cultural factors. But in America this doesn’t translate into greater financial success nor job security (as I have shown).
> 
> This is evident in the Ivy League’s admissions.
> 
> They (white supremacist) reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Asian. They apply these stereotypes because they do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?



They discriminate against asians AND whites in a desperate attempt to get a portion of the student body to be black and brown.

For you to call the liberal faculty of these institutions "white supremacist" is you being a racist fool.





> Even the over 100 Historically Black Colleges and Universities (HBCUs) dedicated to the advancement of education for blacks. However of course white supremacy affects them due to allocation of funding and resources that generally favor historically white universities like the Ivy League.
> 
> Not to mention that African Americans tend to be in the poorest areas of America were resources, teachers and local area are usually substandard. But then whites supremacists say blacks are stupid. Well why go to such efforts to fk shit up ? I mean were just gonna mess up everything. Right ?




Money does not drive education outcome. Parental involvement does.

You want blacks to do better in school? Marry the mother of your children and stay with her.






> *White social domination makes sure white schools out compete with black schools. *
> 
> And even if black people do get the qualification. You really think that those white owned corps in silicon valley and Wall Street would gladly allow truck loads of black people in ?




Yes. Those institutions are dominated by drones that went though the normal indoctrination of university and most of them are good little mindless liberals who would love to have a diverse work force. 









> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> Also as has been mentioned by IM2 or it could have been Asclepias (I'm not sure) Nigerian kids are out perform everyone in the USA and Canada but white privilege allows others to be more forgiving to white children who aren’t that serious about education and who make lots of mistakes. (Doing drugs and not getting caught, this happens a LOT. And slacking off a bit)
> 
> ...


*
*

And you lie because you know that you are spewing shit, and you want to distract from that fact.

My point stands. WHites do look down on stupid whites, criminal whites and ill mannered whites.

We do not identify with them, celebrate them, and let them define our communities.
*



*


> Donald Trump and other rich whites don't give a fk about you. What ? You think you're on same team as Bill Gates, Warren Buffett fool ?
> 
> Let’s take the ultimate computer nerd. Mark Zuckerberg (Founder or Facebook)
> 
> ...




An interesting claim. ONe that should be easy to prove if it were so.


After all, there have been plenty of rich blacks over the last couple of generations, from inventors, to singers, to professional athletes, to lawyers, to politicians, ect, ect ect.


So, where are the studies showing that they are just as likely to be successful as their white counterparts?










Correll said:


> YOu've been allowed to compete in all fields for generations.
> The results are mixed.


Does racism exist ?


Correll said:


> It was the vastly white voters and politicians that decided, time and time again, to support civil rights for non whites.


You are just repeating what you have already stated. So I'll post a link to the reply I stated


Correll said:


> This nation was 90% white in 1950.


And this is the root of white racism. White genetic survival. Yeah whites will become half or roughly maybe 50% of the nation’s population by the latter part of the this century.

But the idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture and white people will be deculturated even when they are the norm.

White people will *STILL* be the largest single group *BY FAR* of any group in the United States.

This idea that whites can’t hang on at 50% when other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated

The idea that whites can’t do that at 50%, I mean, you must think white people are an incredibly weak-willed, or genetically defective, culturally retarded group of people if you think white people can’t maintain their own influence at 50%.


Correll said:


> If we whites were as united against blacks as you like to pretend, Jim Crow would still be the Law of the Land.


The problems facing black people in America are socially engineered by the system. The system is made by white supremacists for white people interest only.

All white people understand this. That’s why they get hostile when black ppl speak about this.

That’s why in Arizona whites overwhelmingly supported that resolution that banned ethnic studies for black children.

All whites, no matter how ordinary, cheerful or inoffensive they appear to be are extremely RACE-CONSCIOUS, and have a ZERO SUM GAME PREDATORY mindset whenever blacks are concerned.

I never expect anything good coming from a system dominated by white supremacists simply because educated black people = more competitors against their own white children.

So it’s never in white supremacists interest to provide better education to black children.[/QUOTE]



Ethnic studies for black people in this time means indoctrination into hate by people like you.


THat's not good for anyone or anything. Banning that is nothing but common sense.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





My traits might be recessive. Yours aren't going to over come 2 and a half billion asians, any more than mine, in the long run.


Laugh while you can, idiot boy.


Hey, did you know that HIspanics already outnumber you in this country?

YOu think that's going to slow down any time soon?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Ethnic studies for black people in this time means indoctrination into hate by people like you.


THat's not good for anyone or anything. Banning that is nothing but common sense.[/QUOTE]




tl;dr


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...






tl;dr[/QUOTE]



Hey, RW, thanks for coming in.


I'm not sure what your post is supposed to mean.


But Paul here is really vilifying you white libs as white supremacists, based on your skin color,


and this is the fun part.


And I am defending you.


Can you bring yourself to agree with me, that you libs are not white supremacist and that you are actually trying to implement diversity programs and such to help minorities, especially blacks?


Or is your programming so strong that you will try to find a way to side with the black guy vs the conservative?

Even if it means marginalizing liberals like yourself as white supremacist?


i'm pretty sure I know the tact you will take. I promise to let you know if I guessed right.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Those were 13 kids on student visas from China. Maybe it's cultural. It's not an epidemic amongst general American population. Most all the tests are HEAVILY screened for ID..


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The reason this is in dispute is because ASIAN COMPANIES are now mainstream in America. They make up a LARGE part of the US domestic economy.  All the asian auto corps. All the Asian technology corps.. In that LARGE sector of our job market, Asians ARE top mgt, for the most part. Now Americans as well in most cases. 

There is the Jackie Robinson/ Charlie Pride factor. Where GETTING to top opens up that "job market" to all others. And because of the serious impact of Asian companies manufacturing and distributing in the US -- it creates a POOL of potential CEO drafts for other companies. This process is WELL on its way. 

Silicon Valley is also VASTLY over-represented by Asian leaders/mgrs. So are MOST of the tech fields. Because Asians are not getting "Asian culture" degrees in college. They are largely in STEM. Not business school.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2017)

For instance. Asian professors in college technical depts (STEM) are way over-represented. You CANNOT look at General Population job statistics and SEE the success. A larger fraction of their kind are in the professions. Not in other job areas. 

*HELL -- white snobby types wouldn't have SYMPHONY ORCHESTRAS anymore if wasn't for Chinese/Amer kids being tortured with 12 years of music lessons..  


*


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> I never expect anything good coming from a system dominated by white supremacists simply because educated black people = more competitors against their own white children.
> 
> So it’s never in white supremacists interest to provide better education to black children.



You never "provide an education". We provide the opportunity for an education. Can't keep massive numbers from dropping out. Can't get parents to sign report cards or attend teacher conferences. 

Not a matter of "white supremicists" conspiring to keep blacks out the economy. It's a matter of "one size fits all" public education that no longer provides vocational training or internships in HS.. And increasingly "lower the bar" to get kids to a diploma. 

You want to see the education racists? They are the liberal establishment that BELIEVES blacks are incapable of educational attainment and implement unethical "policies of lowered expectation" for their kids...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There you go throwing your hunches at us as if they are facts.   More precisely, the unanimous Supreme Court decision (Brown vs the Topeka KS Board of Education ) was, ostensibly, the key event in ending segregation. But that wasn't a popular decision. The palpitating pink masses deplored it and there were calls for the impeachment of Earl Warren, the chief justice of the USSC at that time. 8 years later schools still were not integrated in the South and South west.
Voter intimidation and segregation was still rampant. It took the brilliance of MLK, White Freedom Riders from the far west and north, and foreign correspondents to finally persuade Kennedy to act. Kennedy and King both paid for their efforts with their lives.

Subsequent administrations took up the cause with Democrat  pro temp Johnson completing what Kennedy started. But legislation has not de facto ended  Jim Crow. I have already outlined  a few   manifestations of the New Jim Crow. You can't escape it.... I laid it out on the table.... get used to it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Asian Americans prove the dictum that hard work and talent ultimately win out
> ...


As opposed to the ABSOLUTE lack of whites in positions of leadership in non-white majority countries?


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




And Nixon. Nixon desegregated the Southern Schools.

And that was 50 years ago.


This little girl? Is now 76 years old.










Times have changed. Stop living in the past.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course ours will overcome Asians/blend in with Asians. Where do you think Asians came from?  Not the melanin recessive ones like you but the indigenous ones like this......


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What percentage of asians look like that? .02? 

LOL!!!


And thanks for not even addressing my point about HIspanics. 


I know that is the closest you can come to to admitting that I am right.


Hope you enjoyed your time as number two. Your descendants will look back on that time as a Golden Age.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The only problem with your claim and its a serious one is that there are at least 1.2 billion blacks in Africa.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





lol!

1.2 billion? Sure, if you pretend these guys are black











That you felt a need to lie, shows that you know that the truth is not on your side.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We are talking about OUR country

If you are holding up Asians as an example of how our country is not racist, you must account for the lack of Asians in leadership positions.

You can't have it both ways


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know you would like to pretend this is the majority of Africans and they aren't black, but that's not really the case.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats just in Africa. Then we have billions in south america and India.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dont know but their dominant genes will definitely nullify your white recessive ones.  Here are some more Black Asians. These are the native people from the Philippines. You white boys never know about this stuff.







Lots of Hispanics are Black. I guess you forgot Hispanic isnt a race? Thats what happens when you have inferior intellect like you have proven to have. Its not even fair for me to debate you. I make you look like an ass clown every time..


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I see several in this pic with obvious African blood.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Correll doesn't seem to understand that globally whites are the minority group.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am not claiming America isn’t racist. I am claiming that most Asian immigrants(and most immigrants in general) come from racist countries and have voted enthusiastically for racist parties in those countries.

As for American racism, there is literally decades of documented anti-white institutional racism in a supposed “progressive era”. Time to answer for YOUR racism, asshole.


There is absolutely nothing remotely like this allowed to exist in colleges(or anywhere) against minorities.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Which kind of invalidates your claims of “white privilege” according to your own logic.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it really doesn't. Because that minority at this point controls most of the worlds wealth and they did so through crooked means and are trying to maintain that power through the same crooked means they send militaries into other countries to stop. So if that ain't white privilege you dumb ass there is no such thing.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



This is a lie. There is no institutional racism against whites now nor has there been for decades.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I have so much sympathy for white males

No group is as discriminated against


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have no desire to pretend any falsehoods. It is interesting that that is where YOUR mind went though.


They are not black. 


And your lumping them in with blacks to make your point, makes you the dishonest one.


NOt that either of us had any doubt about that.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your descendants will revile you for your support of high immigration politicians.


----------



## Correll (Dec 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




As you have demonstrated with your vision of a future dystopia.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The incident I showed you clearly proves otherwise.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.




Succinct.....and excellent... post.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My descendants know instinctively that more competition is beneficial and all boats rise with the tide. You timid pale monkeys cant deal with competition because you are weak. No wonder your ancestors did their best to give you a head start. You obviously cant hold your own.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah, it really doesn't. You are pretending. Your entire argument is based only on your imagination.

And that is what we both know,


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



There is no institutional racism against whites and what you showed doesn't prove otherwise.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You clearly don’t understand what institutional racism is.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I definitely know and that's why I can say there is no institutional racism against whites.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, you definitely don’t.

You can’t name a single instutution against blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Ye I can. I can start with law enforcement or the legal system..

You can only make shit up. We both know it.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 15, 2017)

`
`
Food for thought - *Of Course Harvard Discriminates Against Asians*


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You felt a need to inflate the black numbers in Africa, by lumping in Middle eastern North Africans. 

That you felt that need, shows that you know you need to lie to support your position.


Your denial of that obvious truth, is just more dishonesty from you.



Your whole world view is a structure of lies build on a foundation of lies.


That is why you can never admit to anything, no matter how absurd you look denying it.


Because you know admitting one truth, makes it all come crashing down.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Food for thought - *Of Course Harvard Discriminates Against Asians*





Very good link, raising some very good questions.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Food for thought - *Of Course Harvard Discriminates Against Asians*



Do you even know who the hell Ron Unz is? And if you do, then it tells me a lot about you and y our lack of integrity.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah, I don't need to inflate anything. If anyone is inflating its you the tsn tryingto make Africa a majority middleeastern contnent. There are blacks who live in north Africa idiot.





Algeria




Morocco




Sudan





Libya

The truth is a terrible thing for a racist idiot like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 15, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Food for thought - *Of Course Harvard Discriminates Against Asians*



White Christians, and Black Americans are both very under-represented in Harvard.

White Christians because a lot of Whites are Jews.

Black Americans because a lot of Blacks in Harvard are Immigrant Blacks like Nigerian, Jamaican etc.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Do you even know who the hell Ron Unz is? And if you do, then it tells me a lot about you and y our lack of integrity.


`
`



​


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > None of that actually follows from the point of the op. The point was about American society being more open to non whites than you lefties give it credit for.
> ...


*POWERFUL!!! Just...POWERFUL!!!*


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You are kidding yourself.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



'White privilege' is a made up meme created to excuse racism, willful stupidity, violence, and failures among certain minorities. It's gotten so ridiculous your fellow racists are now claiming arithmetic is 'racist'. lol


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Those North African tribes would cut your head off for even suggesting they are related to southern black tribes. If you don't believe that go and over and try it. We'll have fun laughing our asses off at your head being used for a soccer match due to your 'diversity' delusions.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I doubt that since I've met  many a North African  during my life to this point.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I don't know if that's true about arithmetic unless its from a small group of blacks no one listens to, but I do know that a white person has determined there is white privilege.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is Jewish privilege, they are the ones most likely to get call backs from a job, and Jews are very over-represented in college enrollment, and White Christians  are well under-represented in college enrollment.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, that's because you aren't well informed on anything.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Never one on one, in their own neighborhoods. You're like a lot of Burb Brats, met someone or other running a convenience store or at school, and think they are the norm, or are being open and honest about what they are and what they think.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I'm better informed on things than you are. There is no such meme.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Well no, I've been to Africa. I'm 56 years old you stupid punk.  And like I said, there are blacks in North Africa and Arabs below the Sahara, Gangs will be gangs and that's everywhere.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Jews have a culture of education and pursuing professional success, not all of them but most here in the U.S. Asians, however, though many families have the same emphasis,  are openly discriminated against by universities admissions policies in states like California, and, any Christian with a degree who admits to being a Christian if they're applying for teaching positions at universities will automatically be denied no matter what their qualifications at most colleges and university depts. Jews faced the same discrimination as Asians do in the past. See what happened to Jewish teachers as a demographic in New York City's public school system as soon as Affirmative Action was replaced with the quota system under Nixon, for instance, and at such prep schools as Boston Latin in the past, and under certain Harvard presidents in the past, also.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Idiot lies, claiming he's been anywhere when it obviously hasn't. Probably was just another homosexual sex tourist to a Muslim country, looking for sex with little boy prostitutes at the tourist resorts and thinks it knows something about the locals..


----------



## Picaro (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, you aren't. Now you're just getting silly.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What "Jews" are you referring too. You do know that Jews are a cosmopolitan religious based  group and not a race do't you? There Sephardic Jews, there are Ashkenazi Jews, there are Black Beta Israelites and the Qemant of Ethiopia, there are Asian Jews and there are unrelated tribes of African Jews such as the Lemba.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ashkenazis are a mix of Middle-Easterner, Central-Italian, and Polish.
In that order.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I don't care...they are but one segment of proselytes converted into the tribe of Judah. The Qemant of Ethiopia are  probably remnants of the original Hebrews,


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




You seem to know a lot about  his kind of thing.

Well you really can't tell me what I have and what I have not seen.

You know, there are actually places in these countries where a person can sit, have a meal, or maybe something to drink and actually talk with local people. .


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Well yes, I actually am. You're an idiot. A bird has more brain than you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



He's another dumb ass who thinks Jews are a race.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Jews are both an ethnicity, and a religion.

The Cohanim marker shows that they really do have a genetic connection to the Levant, and  most Jews really do have strong ties genetically with other Jews especially.

Jews are generally resentful, belligerent, and supremacist against Goyim, (Gentiles) or "Non Jews" especially White Christian ones, who they see as their main competition, and oppressors in this World.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Whatever Nazi.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Ethnicity does not equate to race, son. I spent valuable time showing you Jews are a cosmopolitan group and you just ignored it like you didn't see it. At first I thought you were sincerely ignorant but now, after I educated you  and your mental block is  is still in place, I can only surmise that you are conscientiously stupid. You keep spouting what you think is typical Jewish behavior based on the pittance of knowledge you have about Ashkenazi Jews who make up only a fraction of the Jewish and Israeli clans. There are multitudes of other Jews and Israelites of other Tribes ensconced  in every continent. But  Ethiopia and Africa seem to be epicenters of ancient Hebrew and Israeli tribal cultures.  Not only is the Cohanim marker ascribed to  the tribe of Judah prevalent there in hidden places, Other tribes still practicing ancient Hebrew rituals, including blood sacrifices, are living relics of the most ancient  Israeli tribes of all. Your Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews are late bloomers.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Are you still trying to connect blacks to civilizations? To this day there is no connection.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You're behaving like there's some kind of pan-Racial society, what retardation, that's your first fault.

Different ethnic groups have been fighting for dominance, territory, religion within a race for eons.

Jews are not excluded from this, and they are just much more ambitious, and evil than everyone else, however. (Unfortunately)

You're nitpicking, most Jews are Ashkenazi, Sephardi, and Mizrahi who all are more Jewish Semite genetically, than anything else.

Just because there's small enclaves of other Jews, doesn't change a damn thing from this fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I think you'r


IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well,  you don't even fight the right fight.

You should be fighting for a sovereign Black homeland, or at least an Autonomous Black region in the U.S.A, where Blacks can have their own safe spaces from Whitey.

You're definitely either a Jewish fraud, or a Black heavily indoctrinated by Jewish propaganda.

I think Paul Essien is more of a legit Black user here, you're much more questionable, your personality is also questionable.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blood sacrifices, you mean like Jewish ritual slaughter, or as they call "Blood Libel"?
or
do you mean Shechita slaughter of animals by blood letting?

It's hard to tell which you meant?

Either way, I'd agree it's kind of hard to justify Jews as some kind of benevolent people.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 Go on believing what you wish.  Those of us who have studied the origins of not only Jews but other Israeli tribes that still exist to day, know the truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



If yo read the Old Testament you will know what I meant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I believe they are concentrated evil, by resisting the love of Christ for 2,000 years, the good ones became Christians, or even Muslims, they had anti-Christs join their cult in Europe, and the end result is something twisted.

With that said, yes, Asians, and Jews disprove the Black equality myth.

These groups are prejudiced upon, and get ahead pretty easily as a collective.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

Actually Jews are both an ethnic group and in Orthodox teaching a distinct people, or 'race'. Only idiots who have never read  their history or know anything about their early culture would claim otherwise, and of course some of those idiots insist on posting here in this thread. Some of the tribes within the group certainly didn't like each other, others were 'lost', still others inter-married with other tribes, etc., etc., but so what? The core Orthodoxy is very much about a distinct tribe and race, and genealogies and 'racial purity' were very much a major part of Jewish religion and politics, and still is for many Orthodox. Whether or not some tards out the Burbs like that fact of life or not is what is of no importance. Many Reformed Jewish congregations don't like it, either, which is why they formed their own Temples and congregations. Duh.

See for example Joachim Jeremia's excellent history *Jerusalem in the Time of Jesus*, an extensive detailed and heavily footnoted study of the economy, culture, and politics of the region. 'Racial purity' plays a huge role in Jewish life then, and the various distinctions make up almost a third of the book. Also covers extensively some of the problems presented by the Babylonian Exile and the return to the existing political structure and reconciling various family genealogies in order to allow assumption of Temple posts, rights, marriages, etc., etc., etc. Sorry, but babbling PC rubbish is merely a form of imbecility, not knowledgeable discourse or even relevant. If you don't what was going on then, you don't have the first clue about what so radical about Christianity in the first place.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



lol if you had read the Old Testament, you wouldn't be babbling idiotic assertions in this thread. You haven't read squat.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



lol you're full of crap; you obviously didn't do any of that 'social justice warrioring' rubbish if you were ever actually there, and you certainly didn't run around proclaiming them to be like their southern 'brothers', so quit pretending you're some sort of expert here; you're obviously not, just some trolling moron.


----------



## theliq (Jan 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> 
> and because black married couples have a lower poverty rate than white single mothers, “life decisions” are what creates poverty.
> 
> the disproportionately black population in America’s prisons say nothing about racism, because black people simply commit more crimes, and if you don’t commit a crime, you’re not going to be arrested for it because the police are not going around arresting black people for the fun of it.


THE ONLY PEOPLE DOING WELL IN AMERICA ARE.......The Zionist Jews...BECAUSE THEY OWN YOU.....The Federal Reserve and most of the Banks and Financial Institutions....It's Easy to work that one out


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Second, people of any race who work full time, are married, and have high school diplomas tend not to be poor, meaning that poverty is a function of one’s choice not to do these things.
> ...



Drivel.


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

Jews have always been the most well off group, mainly because THEY are racist and rarely buy outside their community.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Look, chuckles., name one idiotic assertion I've made...I dare you.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

Taz said:


> Jews have always been the most well off group, mainly because THEY are racist and rarely buy outside their community.



Well, yes, in some cases; most other ethnic groups do the same, so there is nothing particularly 'Jewish' about that. They also have a high proportion of self-haters as well, to the point of being suicidal; see the Israeli 'Peace' movement for some truly bizarre examples of that, and the loony Jews here in the U.S. who support the Democratic Party.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I'm not going to quote every post you've ever made on the topic. You're just not worth that kind of time and effort.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I asked for ONE. Apparently you can't find one. That makes you a liar.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> I asked for ONE. Apparently you can't find one. That makes you a liar.



^^^^You mean like this one? Okay.


----------



## theliq (Jan 26, 2018)

Picaro said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


You are an IGNORANT FOOL,who can see NO FURTHER THAN THE END OF YOUR NOSE


----------

